# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Η διατροφή των african grey

## erithacus

Yiannoanna, το ζακουδάκι σου είναι πολύ μικρό ηλικιακά και ακόμα πολύ  ευάλωτο...Σε αυτή την ηλικία (και κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη έως και την  ενηληκίωση) πρέπει το κύριο μέλημά σου να είναι  τόσο η ψυχική του  ισσοροπία (υψηλός δείκτης νοημοσύνης με κύριο τίμημα το stress) όσο και η  σωστή διατροφή του...
έτσι λοιπόν απαγορεύεται να κόβουμε τα φτερά  στο πτηνό ή να το κρατάμε σε σκοτεινά σημεία όσο είναι "μωρό" ακόμα.  Μεγαλώνεις έτσι ένα ζακό χωρίς  αυτοπεποιήθηση...Έχει πετάξει ποτέ του? 
Έχεις  ξεκινήσει την εκπαίδευση (κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη) πολύ πιο νωρίς  από οτι πρέπει δίνοντας ξηρούς καρπους και συγκεκριμένα λιόσπορο...Ο  λιόσπορος και το λινελαϊκό οξύ που περιέχει είναι απαραίτητος στο Μάιλο  αλλά για να μην είναι επιβλαβής πρέπει να αντισταθμίζεις με καρπούς ή  τροφές πλούσιες σε λινολεϊκό οξύ...Κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο?Πόσους λιόσπορους  δίνεις και με τι τους "αντισταθμίζεις" σε ω3? Αυτό το πτηνό έχει  ιδιαίτερες διατροφικές ανάγκες και όσοι ασχολούμαστε με αυτό το είδος,  κάποια τροφή που τους δίνουμε κοιτάμε να μπαλώσουμε τα 'downsides"  περιορίζοντας την ποσότητα ή/και δίνοντας και κάτι άλλο...Ο μάιλο ήδη αλλάζει (με πολύ βραδύ ρυθμό) σιγά σιγά τα φτερά του...Σε αυτή τη φάση είναι ζωτικής  σημασίας η επιπλέον πρόσληψη πρωτείνης για να μπορέσει να δημιουργήσει ο  οργανισμός του φτέρωμα και φτερά χωρίς να επιβαρύνει τον οργανισμό  του/την υγεία του... Σε αυτή την φάση όπως και κατά τη διάρκεια της γέννας (θηλυκές) και αναπαραγωγής (θηλυκά κ αρσενικά) έχουν την υψηλότερη διατροφική "ανάγκη"...Το έχεις υπόψιν σου?κάνεις κάτι για αυτό?

Όσο είναι μικρό  ηλικιακά στην άγρια φύση του "διδάσκεται" από τους γονείς καθηνερινά σχετικά  με τη διατροφή του, είναι πολύ δεκτικό και σχετικά εύκολο να  του την τελειοποιήσεις....Αν δεν το κάνεις τώρα μετά ώς ενήλικος θα είναι δέκα φορές  πιο δύσκολο...και ο Μάιλο θα είναι αδύναμος, ευάλωτος σε λοιμώξεις και με  προβλήματα σε καρδιά, αγγεία και οστά...Μέχρι τότε θα τον έχεις λατρέψει  όμως και ξαφνικά θα σου "φύγει" και ας του έχεις κόψει τα φτερά  εσύ...και η απώλεια ενός ζακό δεν ξεπερνιέται ποτέ (πίστεψέ με)...  Καταλαβαίνω την έκσταση που ζεί κάποιος ακούγωντας δυο πόδια και δύο φτερούγες να μιλάνε να χορεύουν να τραγουδάνε να γελάνε και να μαθαίνουν κόλπα αλλά η υγεία και η ζωή  τους πρέπει να έρχεται πρώτη...
Σε ρώτησαν τα παιδιά εδώ να σχολιάσεις  πέρα από την εκπάιδευσή του (είναι δύσκολο να την μοιραστείς/  κατανοητό) την διατροφή του....Μαζί με το επόμενο βίντεο γράψε  μας και  λίγα πράγματα για την καθημερινή διατροφή του μάιλο...

Όλα αυτά  Yiannosavva θα τα βρείς μπροστά σου...sealed..στο χέρι σου είναι να το  γυρίσεις το τιμόνι και παράλληλα με την εκπαίδευσή του να του ισώσεις  και την ψυχοσωματική του υγεία...

Προσωπικά περιμένω και ελπίζω να "ακούσεις" αυτά που λέγονται εδώ ...Ο μάιλο και εσύ θα απολάυσετε τα οφέλη όχι εμείς εδώ...Εμείς θα απολαμβάνουμε τα βιντεάκια σας μόνο και θα χαιρόμαστε για αυτά....Αλλιώς είναι πραγματικά στενόχωρο...


*το θεμα δημιουργηθηκε  με αποκοπη των ποστ απο  το  * *Εκπαίδευση τού African Grey μου*

----------


## yiannossavva

Το πρώτο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι η υγεία του.
Η βασική τροφή είναι αυτή που βλέπεται στην φωτογραφία .
ηλιοσπορους του δίνω μόνο στην εκπαίδευση . 
Του δίνω φρούτα , λαχανικά , ζυμαρικά αλλά όχι σε καθημερινή βάση .
Πως σας φαίνεται αυτή η διατροφή ?
Τι μου προτείνεται ?

----------


## alex1986lunatic

H zupreem ειναι πολυ καλη εταιρια και προσωπικα ειμαι ενθερμος υποστηρικτης των πελλετ!

----------


## jk21

http://cdn.trustedpartner.com/docs/l...nBreeder67.pdf




> AvianBreeder™Natural Diets – Ground corn, Soybeanmeal, Ground wheat,Vegetable oil,Wheat germ meal,Wheatmiddlings, Sucrose, Dried whole egg, Dicalcium phosphate,Calcium carbonate, Ground vegetables (carrots, celery, beets,watercress and spinach), Iodized salt, DL-methionine, Cholinechloride, Ascorbic acid (source of Vitamin C), Natural mixedtocopherols, Rosemary extract, Citric acid, Manganous oxide,Zinc oxide, Copper sulfate, Calcium iodate, Sodium selenite,Vitamin A supplement,Vitamin D3 supplement,Vitamin E supplement,VitaminK supplement, Niacin, Calcium pantothenate,Pyridoxine hydrochloride,Thiamine, Riboflavin, Folic acid, Biotin,Vitamin B12 supplement



με το καλαμποκαλευρο και το σογιαλευρο τα πρωτα σε ποσοστα στη συσταση τους  , με αγνωστο vegetable oil ( που με εξαιρεση το λινελαιο και τα λαδια απο περιλλα και κια ολα τα αλλα εχουν κυριως ω6  και με την θερμανση του ψησιματος και αυτα οχι καλα παρεχομενα )  ,με τα  λαχανικα του να ειναι πιο πισω σε συσταση απο την σουκροζη (επιστημονικη ονομασια της ζαχαρης ) αφηνω την κριση της << φυσικης >> και πληρους αυτης διατροφης σε σας 

Εγω να πω στον Γιαννο μπραβο στην προσπαθεια του αλλα και στο πουλακι πανω απο ολα  , αλλα στο θεμα της διατροφης θα συμφωνησω με τον erithacus οτι τωρα που ειναι ακομα μικρο το πουλακι ,να την προσεξεις (ξερω οτι θα το κανεις ) περισσοτερο για να ειναι ο μικρος κοντα σου πολλα πολλα χρονια .Δεν σου λεω να μην δινεις οτι δινεις ,αλλα δινε και πραγματικη τροφη στο πουλακι δροσερη ,ζωντανη !!! και χωρις να υπερβαλλεις ,ποτε ποτε καρυδι αντι ηλιοσπορου στην υπερβραβευση ... βοηθα στα ω3

----------


## erithacus

Ακριβώς αφού με αυτήν έχει μάθει, καλό θα ήταν να μην την διακόψεις αμέσως... σε πρώτη φάση δίνε και τροφή "ζωντανή" ...Για μένα, στόχος πρέπει να είναι μόνο τα οργανικά πέλλετς και αυτά να υπάρχουν σε μια ταϊστρα συπληρωματικά και να τρώει όσο θέλει αυτός (ας πούμε το 10% της ημερήσιας ποσότητας φαγητού του ας είναι πελετς)

----------


## jk21

Erithacus μπορεις να μου υποδειξεις ενα απο τα οργανικα pellet της harrison 

http://store.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/...ts.asp?dept=79

που εμφανως απο τα συστατικα του ειναι προσεγμενη η παροχη ω3 ;

Σαφως αναφερεις τα pellets ως συμπληρωματικα ,αρα δεν περιμενεις απο εκει να παρει το πουλι ολα τα συστατικα που χρειαζεται (αρα και τα ω3 ) αλλα θα ηθελα σαν ενα ατομο με κριτικη θεση απεναντι στα pellet που ειμαι  ,μια γνωμη απο εναν πιο αντικειμενικο απο μενα απεναντι σε αυτα και ειδικα σε αυτα που ακουγονται ως τα καλυτερα και τα πιο προσεγμενα .Θα ηθελα επισης την ιδια τοποθετηση απο τον Αλεξανδρο που ειναι ενθερμος υποστηρικτης τους ,τοσο για τα οργανικα ,οσο και για τα zupreem για τα οποια ειπε καλα λογια .Νομιζω η αναγκη παροχης ω3 ειναι γνωστη 

https://lafeber.com/pet-birds/balanc...rds-need-them/



> The balance between these two fatty acid families is important, because higher levels of omega 6 to 3 fatty acid levels appear to promote inflammation, while higher omega 3 to 6 levels are anti- inflammatory. This is most likely the result of the omega 6 series acting as precursors to the proinflammatory prostaglandins, leukotrienes and the thromboxanes.


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14562883




> On the basis of these data, we suggest tentatively that a high dietary intake of alpha-linolenic acid *ω3 δηλαδη ) protects against the development of atherosclerosis in parrots.



θυμιζω οτι ο ηλιοσπορος που τα λιπαρα του θεωρουνται μεγαλο προβλημα στους παπαγαλους ,εχει ω6  ...

το ιδιο και το καλαμποκελαιο corn oil ,αλλα και το σογιελαιο soybean οπως ειναι ορατο στον πινακα και θυμιζω οτι στα pellet της zupreem καλαμποκι και σογια ειναι τα βασικα συστατικα 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corn_oil


* να πω οτι στα της harrisons υπαρχει μια  πηγη ω3 αλλα και σε αυτη τα ω6 ειναι λιγο πιο πανω ,οποτε δεν μπορουν σε καμμια περιπτωση να αντισταθμιστουν απο τα ω3 .Ισως υπαρχουν και αλλες αλλα δεν τις βλεπω εγω τουλαχιστον ....

----------


## yiannossavva

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Εχω μπερδευτεί όμως 
Τελικά την σουπριμ πρέπει να την δίνω μόνο 10%?
Οταν λέτε ζωντανή τροφή τη ακριβώς εννοείται ?

----------


## erithacus

Δημήτρη εγώ χρησιμοποιώ την "high potency super fine". Έχεις δίκιο για την κριτική η/και επιφυλακτική  στάση που τηρείς και εγώ είμαι λίγο αγχωμένος με αυτό το τροπο διατροφής. Αυτό που κάνω μαζίμε την τροφή αυτή, αγοράζω "palm nuts oil" και το περιχύνω και ανακατεύω σε κάθε δικιλο τςουβαλακι που αγοράζω και τοποθετώ ψυγείο.  για να διατηρηθεί μια σωςτη αναλογία 3/6 (2:1 υπολογίζω) δίνω καρπούς φυςικους απο φοινικα ενώ παράλληλα δίνω γαύρο και τόνο αλλά και καρύδια αυγό αμύγδαλα.  Για να καταλάβεις ποσό τρώνε απο τα πελλετς 16/10/15 πήρα δυο τσουβάλια και ακόμα το πρώτο ειναι στη μέση κ παραπάνω ( και ειναι δυο τα πουλιά όχι ενα) 


e.

----------


## jk21

καταρχην θα ηθελα να ζητησω την συμφωνη γνωμη του Γιαννου ,αν θελει να κοψω το θεμα απο το ποστ 53 και μετα , για να μην χαλα το θεμα της εκπαιδευσης σε περιπτωση που επεκταθουμε και να γινει καποιο ξεχωρο θεμα ,περι διατροφης των african grey .Aν ομως θελει τη συζητηση στο θεμα του εκεινος ,τοτε συνεχιζουμε και εδω 

Εrithacus το palm oil εχει αλλα ενδιαφεροντα λιπαρα οξεα ,αλλα οχι λινολενικο (ω3 )

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palm_oil

Αρα δεν μπορει να αντισταθμισει τα ω6 του σογιελαιου και του καλαμποκελαιου που περιεχονται στο αλευρο των φυτων αυτων , ουτε το φυτικο ελαιο που εχει προστεθει στο τελος στη λιστα των συστατικων σε μικρο προφανως ποσοστο γιατι κατα 99 % ειναι και αυτο με ω6 ή παλμιτικο οξυ ή ελαικο .Δεν συνηθιζεται η χρηση λινελαιου σε ψημενα σκευασματα παρα μονο σε ωμη χρηση 

Ο τονος εφοσον επιτρεπεται στη διατροφη των africa grey (εσεις ξερετε καλυτερα ) σε ικανο ποσοστο στη διατροφη μπορει να προσφερει ω3 και τα καρυδια μεχρι ενα μερος ,γιατι ειναι φουλ παχυντικα αλλα εχουν ακομα περισσοτερα ω6 

Γιαννο υπαρχει διχογνωμια ακομα και σε φανατικους υποστηρικτες των pellets ως προς το αν πρεπει να δινονται ως αποκλειστικη τροφη ή ως συμπληρωμα .Το γιατι ας σου το πουνε μελη που εχουν ακουσει και τις δυο αποψεις απο γιατρους .Την δικια μου αποψη θα την δεις συνοπτικα στο ποστ 27 εδω *Σκέψεις πάνω στη χρήση των pellets σαν βασική διατροφή αντί σπόρων και φρούτων*Αμφισβητω οτι καλυπτουν πληρως τις αναγκες των πουλιων και για αυτο το λογο θεωρω οτι πρεπει να αποτελουν συμπληρωμα ,μικρο ή μεγαλυτερο στη διατροφη των πουλιων ,αναλογα με την αρνηση τους να τρωνε αλλες σημαντικες τροφες και παντα οργανικα ,τα εξης ... ενα δηλαδη harrison ή εστω καποια που δεν εχουν σαν βαση τα πλεον μεταλλαγμενα τροφιμα στον πλανητη ,το καλαμποκι και τη σογια .Να θυμισω οτι οργανικο σημαινει στην Αμερικη χωρις φυτοφαρμακα και λιπασματα .Οχι μη μεταλλαγμενα γιατι εκει το μεταλλαγμενο ειδος ειναι επιτρεπομενο ... Απο τα πιο πανω ,αν εχει καμμια σημασια η γνωμη μου ,σιγουρα τα zupreem δεν με τρελαινουν

----------


## erithacus

Δημήτρη, red palm oil είναι αυτό που ανακατεύω...το οποίο θεωρείται  λιγότερο *περιεκτικό* σε κορεσμένα λιπίδια αλλά όχι μη περιεκτικό...Δεν  είναι "μουρουνόλαδο* σε ω3 αλλά είναι, περιέχει..ενω επιπλέον ειναι  πλούσιο σε Βηταμίνη Ε, Α,λυκοπένιο,καροτίνες (και κατά συνέπεια)  Βιταμίνη Α. Είναι και θρεπτικό (για ανάπτυξη) αλλά και με  αντιοξειδωτικά...Παρόλαυτά, τα δικά μου τρώνε πια τόσο ελάχιστη ποσότητα  pellets που δε με "αγχώνει" τόσο πως θα αντισταθμίσω το ω6 των  πελετσ.... είναι πολύ μικρή η ποσότητα φαγητού (10% θάθελα αλλά είναι  πολύ πολύ πιο κάτω)...και τα υπόλοιπα γεύματα είναι τόσο θρεπτικά και με  ικανοποιητικό λόγο 3/6...Αυτό που με αγχώνει είναι που δεν μπορώ να βρώ  τον καρπό του φοίνικα εδώ στο Ελλαδιστάν και τον εισάγω από Αγγλία και  πληρώνω τσάμπα μεταφορική...

----------


## jk21

Erithacus (πες μας βρε το μικρο σου ... δεν μου καθεται να σε λεω ετσι  :Anim 59:   ) τα ω6 δεν υπαρχουν μονο στα pellets αλλα και στους περισσοτερους σπορους και μονο καποιοι οπως ο λιναροσπορος ,η περιλλα ,η κια κατα κυριο λογο αλλα και το κανναβουρι και η καμελινα εχουν ,αλλα καποιοι απο αυτους μαλλον ειναι πολυ μικροι για εναν africa grey .To red palm oil ειναι πραγματι αραφιναριστο ενα καλο ελαιο ,αλλα δεν εχει καθολου ω3  .Οσο για τον καρπο του φοινικα δεν ειναι καποιος αλλος απο τον χουρμα και εχουν σχεδον ολα τα ξηροκαρπαδικα αποξηραμενο !

----------


## erithacus

> Erithacus (πες μας βρε το μικρο σου ... δεν μου καθεται να σε λεω ετσι   ) τα ω6 δεν υπαρχουν μονο στα pellets αλλα και στους περισσοτερους σπορους και μονο καποιοι οπως ο λιναροσπορος ,η περιλλα ,η κια κατα κυριο λογο αλλα και το κανναβουρι και η καμελινα εχουν ,αλλα καποιοι απο αυτους μαλλον ειναι πολυ μικροι για εναν africa grey .To red palm oil ειναι πραγματι αραφιναριστο ενα καλο ελαιο ,αλλα δεν εχει καθολου ω3  .Οσο για τον καρπο του φοινικα δεν ειναι καποιος αλλος απο τον χουρμα και εχουν σχεδον ολα τα ξηροκαρπαδικα αποξηραμενο !


Δυστυχώς όσους έχω βρεί και έχω δοκιμάσει εγώ είναι σχεδόν όλοι αποξηραμένοι αλλά και "φρέσκους" συσκευασμένους που βρήκα είναι η ποικιλία date Palm...εγώ θέλω αυτούς εδώ

----------


## erithacus

τα επίπεδα σακχαρων στους χουρμάδες (και ειδικά στους αποξηραμένους) είναι αδιανόητα υψηλά και η θρεπτική τους αξία έχει ήδη μεταμορφωθεί σε απλή πηγή ενέργειας...Υδατάνθρακες και σάκχαρα...Μετά από κάθε προπόνηση εμείς τρώμε σύκα αποξηραμένα χουρμάδες και δαμάσκηνα....αλλά τα χαζοπούλια τα δικά μας δεν είναι οτι τα βάζουμε να πετάξουν χιλιόμετρα και χρειάζεται να τους δώσουμε αποξηραμένη/σακχαρώδες τροφή...Αντιθέτως θα τους ταβανιάσω τα επίπεδα σακχάρου στο αίμα...και τα φρούτα ακόμα δεν τα δίνω "γινομένα"...

----------


## erithacus

@Υannoanna ευτυχώς τον presidente jk21 τον ενδιαφέρει πολύ (πασιμφανές  δηλαδή είναι) η σωστή και "φυσική" διατροφή των φτερωτών μας φίλων....και  τους περισσότερους μας εδώ μέσα...Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις οτι τα τσουβαλάκια  της Zupreem που έχεις, πρότασή και γνώμη είναι να αντικατασταθούν με  φυσικές τροφές (αυτές όλες, με ελέχιστες εξαιρέσεις, που πρέπει να τρώμε  και εμείς οι ανθρωποι)...

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Εχει πλακα που προσπαθουμε στα σοβαρα να βγαλουμε ακρη με το ποια ειναι καλυτερη διατροφη καθε φορα που ανοιγει τετοιο θεμα . Ολοκληρη επιστημονικη κοινοτητα και δεν μπορει να βγαλει ενα ελαχιστο συμπερασμα και η μια ερευνα αντικρουει την αλλη.

Αλλα για να γινεται κουβεντα, προσωπικα εχω δει τρομερη διαφορα απο τη χρηση πελλετ. Πιο πριν ακολουθουσα πιστα τις οδηγιες που εχω βρει στο παρον φορουμ και αλλου περι φυσικης διατροφης. Κι ομως η διαφορα ειναι εμφανεστατη. Βεβαια χρησιμοποιω τα Ηαrrison's που ειναι βιολογικα πελλετ. Παντως σε φορουμ του εξωτερικου ολοι ειναι πολυ ευχαριστημενοι και απο τα Zupreem και θεωρουν οτι δεν αξιζει η διαφορα της τιμης των Harrison's. Απο κει και περα, ελπιζω η κριτικη απεναντι στα πελλετ να γινεται με βασιμα στοιχεια, ειτε εμπειρικα (οσο βασιμα μπορουμε να θεωρουνται) ειτε επιστημονικα και οχι με βαση τον φοβο προς το καινουργιο και το διαφορετικο. (καινουργιο για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα καθως στο εξωτερικο υπαρχουν εδω και δεκαετιες)

----------


## CreCkotiels

όσοι έχουμε παπαγάλους γνωρίζουμε ότι δεν είναι εύκολο να δεχτεί να φάει ο παπαγάλος κάτι που εμείς θέλουμε να τον ταίσουμε . 
Όπως και να το κάνουμε , ο παπαγάλος ναι είναι περίεργος , ναι θα δοκιμάσει αλλά αν δε του αρέσει δεν πρόκειται να το φάει όσα παρακάλια και αν του κάνεις ! 
Για παράδειγμα , θα μιλήσω για τα κοκατιλ μου στα οποία έχω προσπαθήσει άπειρες φορές να δώσω αυγοτροφές του φόρουμ μας οι οποίες όχι μόνο είναι καλές και πολύ θρεπτικές αλλά και νεκρούς αναστένουν , εξαίσιες  ! 

Δυστυχώς όμως ετοίμαζα και πετούσα την μία αυγοτροφή μετά από την άλλη .
 Έτρωγαν μόνο αυγό και ακόμα τρώνε δηλαδή , οπότε αυτό που έκανα ήταν να αγοράσω έτοιμη αυγοτροφή , συγκεκριμένα την Cede  και να κάνω το εξής : 4 κ.σ. αυγοτροφή + ένα ολόκληρο αυγό + 1κ.γ. γύρη στο μπλέντερ και το σερβίρω . 
Τα cockatiel έπαθαν αμόκ , όλη την ώρα είναι από πάνω και τρώνε . 

Επίσης , λαχανικά και χορταρικά τρώμε ευτυχώς , αλλά σίγουρα δεν νομίζω ότι παίρνουν το 100% των λαχανικών και χορταρικών που τους προσφέρω λόγω του ότι θα πρέπει να τα κόψω και γενικότερα την όλη επεξεργασία !  
Φρούτα , λίγοι παπαγάλοι θα προτιμήσουν οπότε πολλές θρεπτικές ουσίες και ίνες απαραίτητες για τα  πουλιά δεν τις παίρνουν . 

Οπότε ήρθαν στην ζωή μας τα pellet  σαν *συμπλήρωμα* του 10-15% της ημερήσιας διατροφής μας . 
Έχουν συστατικά τα οποία τα παίρνουν ακριβώς όπως είναι και τα αποτελέσματα είναι εμφανή όπως είπε ο Άλέξανδρος . 
Τόσο στο φτέρωμα , όσο στην σωστή μορφή των κουτσουλιών αλλά και στο δέρμα των πουλιών . 
Δεν νομίζω να τα θεραπεύει μορφολογικά και από μέσα να τα σαπίζει τα πουλιά ..... 

Τα pellet είναι καλό να τα δίνουμε σαν συμπλήρωμα σε όσα πουλιά τα προτιμήσουν ιδίως τις περιόδους αναπαραγωγής και πτερορροιας ! 

Τώρα για να είμαι on topic , τα μεγαλύτερα είδη και συγκεκριμένα οι Ζάκο που οι περισσότεροι παπαγαλάδες ξέρουμε ότι έχουν θέμα με την απορρόφηση ασβεστίου τους χρειάζονται ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό διατροφής τους από pellet . 
Το συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι λοιπόν που από κατάλαβα είναι νεαρό θέλει να το ταίζεται καθημερινά και να ελέγχεται συνέχεια τον πρόλοβο του έως ότου γεμίζει . 
Ένα σωστό πρόγραμμα θα ήταν ότι πρέπει από pellet , σπόρους , ξηρούς καρπούς , όσπρια , γύρη και λαχανικά . 
Ο erithacus από όσο ξέρω ακολουθεί καταπληκτικό πρόγραμμα , το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα .  :winky: 

Όλοι οι πτηνιατροι στο εξωτερικό προτείνουν μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή (λίγο από όλα) από σπόρους , φρούτα - λαχανικά - χορταρικά , pellet και ζωική πρωτείνη όπως το αυγό και κοτόπουλο . 

Ας κοιτάξουμε και δεχτούμε κάποια πράγματα γιατί δεν νομίζω όλοι οι πτηνίατροι να κάνουν λάθος έχοντας δει και θεραπεύσει χιλιάδες πτηνά ! 



Καλές γιορτές !

 :112:

----------


## Ariadni

Αλεξανδρε ενταξει στην ιδανικη διατροφη μπορει να μην καταληξουμε ποτε γιατι ο καθενας βλεπει διαφορετικα τα πραγματα και σκεφτεται αλλιως και φυσικα κι αυτο που ειπε ο Μαριος οτι το καθε πουλακι ειναι διαφορετικο!
Ειναι ομως πολυ ωραιο να ακουγονται ολες οι αποψεις για να μπορουν να υπαρχουν εναλλακτικες και να ακολουθησει ο καθενας αυτο που θα του ταιριαξει!
Εκανα μια μικρη ερευνα για τον χουρμα.. Μονο ο αποξηραμενος εχει 70% σακχαρα; Ο φρεσκος εχει λιγοτερα; Ειναι μπολικα!
Erithacus εγω πιστευω οτι το προηγουμενο μικρο σου το προσεχες εξισου πολυ και γι αυτο αλλωστε εζησε και τοσο πολυ τ στιγμη που καποιες ερευνες εχουν δειξει οτι ο μεσος ορος ζωης των ζακο στην αιχμαλωσια ειναι τα 20 χρονια (αν θυμαμαι καλα ισως κ λιγοτερα)! Τωρα βεβαια αν σε εχω καταλαβει καλα δεν προκειται να σου φυγει απο μεσα σου αλλα ενταξει εχεις τα δυο λουλουδια και επανορθωνεις με αυτα στο μεγιστο!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Αριαδνη  δεν ειπα να μη συζηταμε. Εννοειται οτι ο καθενας μπορει να εκφραστει αλλα καλο ειναι να χουμε υποψη μας το πλαισιο στο οποιο συζηταμε.

----------


## jk21

Τα σακχαρα δεν ειναι διαφορετικα σε φρεσκους και αποξηραμενους χουρμαδες ,απλα το ποσοστο τους ανεβαινει αν υπολογιστει επι << ξηρου >>

Σε οσους θεωρουν οτι τα πελλετ αποκλειστικα βελτιωσαν την εικονα των πουλιων τους , θα ηθελα φωτο πριν να τα ξεκινησουν και σημερινη .Πιστευω οτι ηδη εχουν βαλει στο παρελθον εδω μεσα  

Καθε τροφη για να δωσει αποτελεσμα ,πρεπει να γινει αποδεκτη .Αν δεν γινεται ειναι λογικο να δημιουργει διατροφικες ελλειψεις .Αν δεν γινεται ,θα δωσουμε και συμπληρωμα ειτε πελλετ ειτε ετοιμων αυγοτροφων ειτε οτιδηποτε δεν αφηνει νηστικο το πουλι .Αλλο αυτο και αλλο οτι κατι καθαρα επεξεργασμενο θα δωσει σιγουρα περισσοτερο απο κομμενα και επεξεργασμενα λαχανικα .Τα πελλετ οχι μονο περιεχουν τεμαχισμενα λαχανικα αλλα πολτοποιημενα και αφυδατωμενα ... δεν γινεται οι φυσικες πρωτες υλες τους να δινουν περισσοτερο απο οσο στη φυσικη τους μορφη ,αν δεν ειχαν τις προσθετες πολυβιταμινες και αμινοξεα που εχουν σε συνθετικη μορφη .Τις οποιες μπορουμε επισης να δωσουμε στα πουλια σε δοσολογιες που οι ιδιες εταιριες θεωρουν σωστες .Το γιατι τα πουλια δεν  τρωνε τα ευγεστα οπως λετε φαγητα που τους ετοιμαζετε και τρωνε τα αφυδατωμενα πελλετ  ,θα επρεπε να σας βαλει σε σκεψεις 

περι των ελλειψεων των πελλετ ,οποιων εχω αναφερει  ,εχω δωσει στοιχεια .Ακομα περιμενω να μου πειτε που ειδατε τα ω3 που εχουν ,ωστε να αποτελουν οπως λενε πληρη τροφη και να μην χρειαζονται προσθηκες .Εχω θεσει και αλλα ερωτηματα σε αλλα θεματα  για τα θρεπτικα τους συστατικα και το πως τα διατηρουνε ,που ποτε δεν απαντηθηκανε .Οπως και το πως γινεται να ειναι ντε και καλα το πιο χαμηλο ισως σε πρωτεινη και χρησιμα αμινοξεα δημητριακο (το καλαμποκι ) βασικη υλη σε συγκεκριμενη μαρκα που εκθειαστηκε ,επισης δεν ειδα να απαντηθηκε .Ουτε γιατι το σογιαλευρο να ειναι βασικη υλη .Λειψανε αλλα υλικα; Μονο οι δυο κατα κυριο λογο μεταλλαγμενες τροφες υπαρχουν σαν πρωτες υλες; 


Για ακομα μια φορα διευκρινιζω οτι ποτε δεν απερριψα τα πελλετ ως μερος διατροφης πουλιων που εμφανως η φυσικη διατροφη δεν ειναι αποδεκτη και εμφανιζουν προβληματα  και επισης θυμιζω οτι οι πτηνιατροι που συνιστουν πληρη διατροφη με πελλετ ,δεν ειναι η πλειοψηφια ! Θυμιζω επισης οτι αν τα πελλετ μπορουν να θεωρηθουν πληρη τροφη αυτο πετυχενεται μονο αν δινονται αποκλειστικα .Καθε ποσοστοση τους στο σιτηρεσιο ,ακομα και ουσιαστικα πιο σωστη να ειναι , συμφωνα με την θεωρια που δικαιολογησε την υπαρξη τους ,μπορει να δημιουργησει  ανισορροπιες ... τελικα τι απο ολα ισχυει;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Εμενα εδω εγκειται η ενσταση μου σχετικα με τη συζητηση περι πελλετς και διατροφης γενικοτερα. Οτι αποψη και να εκφρασουμε κινειται μεταξυ του ανεκδοτολογικου και ακρως εμπειρικου. Εκτος αν καποιος απο μας εκει κανει καποια διδακτορικη ερευνα πανω στη διατροφη των παπαγαλων και δεν το ξερω. Επομενως Δημητρη με τι κριτηριο θα κρινουμε τι ισχυει τελικα; Το μονο που μπορουμε να κανουμε ειναι ειτε να αναπαραγουμε αποψεις αλλων ειτε να μεταφερουμε την μικροτερη ή μεγαλυτερη εμπειρια απο τη διατροφη των δικων μας πτηνων.
 Εχοντας αυτα παντα υποψη μας θα πω οτι υπαρχει το εξης λεγομενο για τα πελλετ: οσο πιο ασχημη γευση, τοσο πιο καλα ειναι. Και η αληθεια ειναι οτι τα Harrison's που χρησιμοποιω δεν εχουν καλη γευση και η Ρικο τα δεχτηκε σταδιακα. Για τα ω3 που λες και γω δινω το red palm fruit oil. Ερχεται μαζι με τη συσκευασια των Harrison's. Κ γω απ'οσο εχω καταλαβει δεν ειναι καλο να αραιωνουμε τα πελλετ με αλλες τροφες. Συστηνεται συνηθως ενα 10%-20% αλλες τροφες (λαχανικα και φρουτα). Τελος η πλειοψηφια των γιατρων στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ δεν συστηνουν ως βασικη τροφη τα πελλετ αλλα κι αυτο ειναι αποτελεσμα του οτι γενικοτερα οι ιατρικοι μας συλλογοι ειναι δυσκινητοι και δυσπιστοι ως προς νεες μεθοδους, φαρμακα, τροφες και πρακτικες.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τα pellet πέραν των φυσικών πηγών βιταμινών έχουν και πρόσθετων κατά την δημιουργία τους  και όπως είπα είναι απλά σαν συμπλήρωμα , για αυτό το λόγω δημιουργήθηκαν , δηλαδή , 

α) σαν συμπλήρωμα διατροφής όπου ο ιδιοκτήτης θα επιλέξει πόσο θα δώσει αλλά στα cockatiel είναι περίπου 10-15% και 
β) σαν κύρια τροφή αρχικά κατά τον απογαλακτισμό των νεοσσών . 
Είναι μια τροφή η οποία σπάει και τρώει το πουλάκι τα πάντα βοηθώντας το να μάθει να τρώει , να σπάει και να τσιμπάει και να μην περιμένει την σύριγγα ή τους γονείς να το ταίσουν . Μετά προχωράει στα σπόριο κοκ. 

Τα pellet μετά το άνοιγμα πρέπει να διατηρούνται στο ψυγείο  όπως ακριβώς και οι αυγοτροφές ή τα αυγά που ετοιμάζουμε εμείς  ή σε δροσερό σημείο κλεισμένα στην σακούλα τους .
Το ίδιο ακριβώς , όποιος λέει ότι δεν χαλάνε έξω ή δεν "μπαγιατεύουν" μάλλον πως κάνει λάθος . 
Θέλουν ή στο ψυγείο ή σε δροσερό σημείο μιας και είναι ξηρή τροφή και δεν είναι τόσο ευαίσθητη όσο οι αυγοτροφές που θέλουν αποκλειστικά ψυγείο .  
Επίσης , σίγουρα έχουν κάποια συντηρητικά για την μακροπρόθεσμη συντήρηση τους τα οποία η δική μου συσκευασία γράφει ότι είναι τα Ε304 και Ε306 , της εταιρίας psittacus και αν πάει κάποιος στον πίνακα των Ε θα δει ότι γράφει _ακίνδυνα_ . 
Για να μην τρώνε κάποια πουλιά τα τόσο εύγευστα σπιτικά προιόντα και παρασκευάσματα , μάλλον για αυτά δεν είναι τόσο εύγευστα ενώ τα pellet τα βρίσκουν πιο εύγευστα τα οποία έχουν γεύση σπόρων ή κρέμας ταίσματος αν θυμάμαι καλά !
Τροφές οι οποίες περιέχουν ω3 λιπαρά είναι τα καρύδια (ξηρός καρπός που υπάρχει σίγουρα στα pellet μιας και οι παπαγάλοι τρελαίνονται) , λιναρόσπορος (σπόρος που πρέπει να υπάρχει στα μείγματα σπόρων , άρα κατά κανόνα εφόσον τα pellet ισχυρίζονται πως καλύπτουν τα πάντα από την σποροφαγία θα διαθέτουν) , το μπρόκολο , το σπανάκι και το σουσάμι τροφές οι οποίες υπάρχουν μέσα . 
Να είμαι 100% σίγουρος ότι είναι μέσα στις κροκέτες δεν είμαι , αλλά όταν γράφει λαχανικά - ξηροί καρποί ε τι στο καλό δεν θα έχει ;  :Confused0013: 
Ένας λόγος που σκέφτομαι ύπαρξης σε μεγάλη ποσότητα του καλαμποκιού  το ότι  είναι πλούσιο σε βιταμίνη Β , C , θρεπτικά συστατικά, όπως η θειαμίνη και η νιασίνη. Η θειαμίνη είναι απαραίτητη για τη διατήρηση της υγείας των νεύρων . Επιπλέον , είναι πλούσιο σε αντιοξειδωτικά που βοηθάνε στην υγεία του δέρματος . Επίσης , το έλαιο του είναι γλυκό στην γεύση δίνοντας έτσι μια ευχάριστη γεύση στα pellet . Γενικά το καλαμπόκι έχει πολλές καλές ικανότητες στο θέμα της υγείας . Φυσικά , θα μπορούσε να είναι και σαν κύριο προιόν γιατί το καλαμπόκι είναι εύκολο στην παραγωγή και πιθανόν να "χορταίνει" τα πουλιά . Αυτό όμως δεν αναιρεί τα παραπάνω και τα καλά που προκαλεί  . 




> επισης θυμιζω οτι οι πτηνιατροι που συνιστουν πληρη διατροφη με πελλετ ,δεν ειναι η πλειοψηφια !



Μα ποιος είπε ότι οι περισσότεροι πτηνίατροι τα λένε σαν αποκλειστική διατροφή ; Ειπώθηκε ότι το προτείνουν σαν συμπλήρωμα (λίγο από όλα δηλαδή) , το αν κάποιος δίνει αποκλειστικά pellet και όχι σπόρους , γιατί εδώ δε μιλάμε για αποκλειστικότητα στα pellet μιας και παρέχονται αυγοτροφές και λαχανικά - χορταρικά παράλληλα , άλλο αυτό ! 
Η πλειοψηφία των πτηνιάτρων που ασχολούνται με παπαγάλους και έχουν μια Α γνώση και πείρα προτείνουν συμπληρωματικά . 
Όπως προανέφερα , στα μεγαλύτερα είδη που χρειάζονται μεγαλύτερες πηγές ενέργειας κανείς δεν κάθεται να ασχοληθεί με τα σποράκια γιατί εκεί πάμε σε άλλα επίπεδα , διατροφή βασισμένη σε μεγάλα φρούτα , σε όσπρια , λαχανικά , ζωική πρωτείνη , γάλα και τα pellet έρχονται και αυτά συμπληρωματικά . Σπόροι θα μπουν ελάχιστοι και αυτοί θα πρέπει να έχουν υψηλά ποσοστά λιπαρών όπως ο ηλιόσπορος .

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Συστηνεται συνηθως ενα 10%-20% αλλες τροφες (λαχανικα και φρουτα). Τελος η πλειοψηφια των γιατρων στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ δεν συστηνουν ως βασικη τροφη τα πελλετ αλλα κι αυτο ειναι αποτελεσμα του οτι γενικοτερα οι ιατρικοι μας συλλογοι ειναι δυσκινητοι και δυσπιστοι ως προς νεες μεθοδους, φαρμακα, τροφες και πρακτικες.


Αλέξανδρε τα pellet για μικρά είδη όπως τα cockatiel συνιστώνται να δίνονται συμπληρωματικά και όχι ως κύριο γεύμα και εδώ και στο εξωτερικό . 
Εδώ επικρατεί ένας μικρός "χαμός" στους πτηνίατρους της Ελλάδας χωρίς κάποια κοινή πορεία για το καλό των πουλιών οπότε δύσκολα να βγάλουμε άκρη . 
Άλλοι λένε καθόλου και τα καταδικάζουν , άλλοι λένε δίνε αποκλειστικά και άλλοι με επαφές από το εξωτερικό και πείρα σε πουλιά προς τα έξω προτείνουν το 10-20% .  
Ο καθένας επιλέγει φυσικά το καλύτερο που θεωρεί για τα πουλιά του τόσο στα διατροφικά τους γούστα όσο και στις ενεργειακές τους ανάγκες .

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Nαι Μαριε, ετσι ειναι. Επικρατει γενικα ενα μπερδεμα και η a priori αρνητικη σταση απεναντι στα πελλετ το μονο που καταφερνει εν τελει ειναι να συμβαλλει στην παραπληροφορηση και την κακη χρηση. Οχι βεβαια οτι και οι ερευνες που πραγματοποιουνται στο εξωτερικο δειχνουν προς καποια συγκεκριμενη κατευθυνση.  Αλλα και στην πραξη βλεπεις οτι ολα μπορουν να λειτουργησουν. Διαβαζεις στο ενα φορουμ για το πως ο ενας μεγαλωσε παπαγαλους μεχρι τα βαθεια γεραματα με φυσικη διατροφη και στο επομενο thread διαβαζεις για καποια αλλη περιπτωση που εσωσαν πουλια τα πελλετ και ζησαν κι αυτα πολλα πολλα χρονια.

----------


## jk21

Αλεξανδρε  οι διατροφικες αναγκες των πουλιων δεν ειναι δικια μου ιδεα ή εμπειρια δικια μου ή δικια σου .Ειναι δεδομενες σε ποικιλια θρεπτικων συστατικων , που καποια απο αυτα και πιο συγκεκριμενα οι λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες και τα ωφελιμα λιπαρα οξεα  , σε τροφες εκτιθομενες στον αερα και το φως ,απο τη στιγμη που θα ανοιξει μια συσκευασια ,οξειδωνονται ευκολα .Τα διαφορα ωφελιμα λιπαρα στους σπορους προστατευονται απο τα τσοφλια και μολις σπανε τους τρωνε . Εκει εχουν πλεονεκτημα εναντι των πελλετ ,εκτος αν τα πελλετ εχουν στη συσταση τους σε σημαντικη ποσοτητα και αυτο μπορει να γινει μονο με την προσθηκη ιχθυαλευρου και φουλ βιταμινης Ε για να τα συντηρουν με το ανοιγμα της συσκευασιας .Βασικα δεν εχω δει ουτε στα οργανικα harrisons και για ακομα μια φορα λεω οτι το red palm oil δεν εχει ω3 λινολενικο οξυ που ειναι βασικοτατο βασει επιστημης και οχι του μυαλου μου ,στην διατροφη των πουλιων και αν δεν υπαρχει εκτος των αλλων ,κανει επικινδυνο τα ωφελιμοτατα σε  καθε αλλη περιπτωση ω6 .Αυτα που λεω τα εχω παραθεσει αρκετες φορες με σελιδες εγκυρες ,αλλα αντι να βλεπω προβληματισμο ,βλεπω επιφημιες για την καθε γνωστη επωνυμη pelletοτροφη ακομα και αν ειναι φουλ καλαμποκι και σογια χωρις να δικαιολογει γιατι δεν εχει ολα τα αλλα που πχ τα harrison εχουν (αλλα κοστιζουν οσο κοστιζουν ) .Ομως και αυτα δεν ειναι η απολυτη τροφη , ειναι ομως μια αξια συμπληρωματικη ,αν  βαριομαστε να κανουμε μια σωστη αυγοτροφη ή κανουμε και δεν γινεται αποδεκτη  .Το βασικο μειονεκτημα των σπορων ,ειναι η ελλειψη σε βιτ Α .Ομως βιταμινη Α δημιουργουν ολες οι τροφες που εχουν καροτενοειδη και βιταμινη Α εχει φουλ και ο κροκος και το γαλα (αν εχει λιπαρα ) οταν δινεται σαν μερος αυγοτροφης με μετρο .Το να στηριζουμε την αναγκη καποιων τροφων λεγοντας την μιση αληθεια ( αυτο κανουν οι εταιριες ) δεν πρεπει να μας παρασυρει .Τα καροτενοειδη οταν ειναι αποδεκτα ,μονο σε πουλια με λευκισμο δεν μπορουν να γινουν βιτ Α .Αναρωτηθηκαμε τα πελλετ πως μπορουν να την δωσουν εκτος της συνθετικης μορφης της που πχ μπορει να δωσει και η mutavit και αλλες πολυβιταμινες που φτιαχνει ως εγκριτες μια απο τις γνωστοτερες εταιριες που φτιαχνει πελλετ; τι ζωικο εχουν τα πελλετ που θα δωσει αμεσα διαθεσιμη βιτ Α ; δεν ειναι αυτα θεματα που πρεπει να ψαχνουμε και να μην θεωρουμε δεδομενα και μη χρηζοντα κριτικη και αναζητηση; Ειναι τελικα λαθος οι συστασεις για συχνοτητα και ποσοτητα πολυβιταμινων που οι ιδιες εταιριες παραγουν και συστηνουν; αν η βιτ Α εχει συνθετικη μορφη και μονο σε ενα μη ζωικης συστασης pellet ,γιατι να μην δοθει απο τα θεωρουμενα εγκριτα σκευασματα σε εγκριτες δοσεις των εταιριων αυτων; 

αν παλι ολα αυτα ειναι θεωριες  , ειπα και περιμενω ...... να δουμε φωτο των πουλιων πριν απο τα πελλετ , με το χαλια φτερωμα   ,να δουμε αν τοτε τρωγανε αυτα που επρεπε να φανε και δεν ειχαν αποτελεσμα και ας τα δουμε και μετα τα πελλετ 

Να πω και κατι αλλο .... οταν φτανουμε τα 40 και τα 50 χρονια στον ανθρωπο  ,αρχιζουν διαφορα προβληματα ,καρδιακα , ογκοι ,αυτοανοσα και ολοι λεμε φταινε αυτα που μας ταιζουν  ... στα πουλια πως τα αθωωνουμε τοσο ευκολα οταν τα πουλια μας ειναι σε αντιστοιχη ηλικια 10 και 20 και 30 χρονων;  δεν πεθαινουν πουλια απο ξαφνικες ανακοπες; ειδαμε μεσα τα αγγεια τους;  ο γεροδεμενος που περνει καθε προελευσης σκευασματα στο γυμναστηριο ,ειναι ο ιδιος και μετα 20 χρονια; στα 25 του ομως εχει ωραιους μυες οπως καποια αλλα οντα εχουν λαμπερα φτερα ... 

Να το πω και αλλιως;  γιατι το καλαμποκι και η σογια στη zupreem δεν εχει κριτικη αλλα στις κοτες λεμε μην δινεται φυραματα; εκεινα καλαμποκαλευρο και σογια δεν εχουν;

----------


## jk21

Μαριε βιταμινες Β εχουν και αλλα δημητριακα ,οχι μονο το καλαμποκι ,αλλα αυτο διακρινεται για την πολλη φτωχη του πρωτεινη ,ειδικα σε αμινοξεα που τα πελλετ λενε οτι ερχονται να συμπληρωσουν γιατι λειπουν απο τους περισσοτερους σπορους  .Για δες για maize defficiency in lysine και θα καταλαβεις τι λεω ... εκτος αν προκειται για την καπως αυξημενη στο γενετικα μεταλλαγμενο για αυτο τον σκοπο 

Τα pellet δημιουργηθηκαν ως τροφη ,για να αποτελουν την αποκλειστικη των πουλιων ,επειδη συμφωνα με τους δημιουργους και θιασωτες τους η παροχη σπορων και αλλων ανθρωπινων δημιουργηματων δεν μπορει να αποδωσει σωστα τα απαραιτητα για τα πουλια θρεπτικα συστατικα .Οταν αυτη αποτελει ενα 80 %  ,τα pellet δεν μπορουν και να δοθουν ,να διορθωσουν το υποτιθεμενο ή υπαρκτο προβλημα 

Τα pellet αρχισανε να προτεινονται συμπληρωματικα και οχι αποκλειστικα  ,οταν αρχισε να γινεται φανερο οτι δεν μπορουνε να πετυχουν τον σκοπο για τον οποιο δημιουργηθηκανε  ,ως συμβιβαστικη αποδοχη σε στυλ ενταξει καναμε λαθος ... αλλα λιγο λαθος ....

Τα pellet σαφως αν ειναι αποδεκτα απο πουλια που μαθανε σε κρεμες (προιοντα αρτοποιιας οι περισσοτερες και απο αυτες ... ) με σακχαρα κλπ  και δεν δεχονται με τιποτα φυσικες τροφες , πρεπει να δινονται και οχι να υποσιτιζεται το πουλι 



Παντως περιμενω φωτο πριν και μετα να δω εμπρακτα τα αποτελεσματα τους ,οπως και τις διαιτες πριν και μετα !

και επειδη βλεπω οτι και οι δυο εχετε επαφη με γιατρους , θα ηθελα επιτελους απαντηση απο αυτους σε συγκεκριμενες ερωτησεις για την διατηρηση της θρεπτικης αξιας των πελλετς και την περιεκτικοτητα τους σε ολα τα συστατικα που και εδω και σε αλλο θεμα (πολυ αναλυτικοτερα ) εχω κανει αλλα δεν πηρα ποτε απαντηση !  εμενα η γνωμη ενος γιατρου εχει μεγαλη αξια ,αρκει να τεκμηριωνετε !!!!

* αυτο το αλαλουμ και μεταξυ αυτων θα επρεπε να σας βαζει σε σκεψεις ...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Για τα pellet μπορούμε να συζητάμε ώρες απατώντας κάποια ερωτήματα και συνέχεια εμφανίζοντας και άλλα χωρίς κάποιο αποτέλεσμα μιας τα ίδια και τα ίδια θα λέμε . 
Η διαφορά δεν φαίνεται στο φτερό οπτικά ! 
Όταν αγγίζουμε το φτέρωμα του πουλιού και είναι σαν το μετάξι , όταν τα φτερά ωριμάζουν και είναι πιο γερά και δεν πέφτουν κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι , αυτό είναι μια τεράστια διάφορα . 
Τα πόδια είναι καθαρά και το ράμφος αρκετά καθαρό και λαμπερό χωρίς φλουδίτσες . 
Επίσης , οι ξαφνικοί θάνατοι στα καλά καθούμενα νομίζω φέτος όλοι είδαμε πουλάκια να φεύγουν απροειδοποίητα χωρίς κάποια αιτία εμφανή και δεν ήταν καν παπαγάλοι , σε αντίθεση με παπαγάλους που βλέπουμε να φτάνουν όχι τα 17 χρόνια που είναι ο Μ.Ο. ζωής στα cockatiel αλλά και στα 30 ! 
Όλα είναι στην ποικιλία που τρώει το πουλί και το ξαναλέω " λίγο από όλα " αλλά και στην προδιάθεση σε ασθένειες όπως πολλοί άνθρωποι επίσης εμφανίζουν σε σχέση με άλλους . 

Πριν 




και Μετά  τα pellet 




Αν και τότε θεά ήταν αλλά πλέον είναι πιο κουκλάκι ζωγραφιστό ! χεχεχε  :Happy0064:  :Love0033:

----------


## erithacus

Συμφωνώ με τη διαχείριση....Κανένα σκεύασμα και καμία τροφή η οποία έχει  υποστεί επεξεργασία, δε μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει/υποκαταστήσει τις  φυσικές τροφές....Η μεγαλύτερου κύρους ή μεγαλύτερης κεφαλαιοποίησης  εταιρεία, με τα πιο ακριβά προϊόντα μπορεί πολύ εύκολα να παρανομεί κάθε  εργατοδευτερόλεπτο και να χρησιμοποιεί "ακατάλληλη" πρώτη ύλη, ή  ακατάλληλο τρόπο  παραγωγής/συσκεύασης/αποθήκευσης/συντήρησης/μεταφορας...Επιπλέον  αγοράζοντας ένα τσουβαλάκι ας πούμε πελετσ, το κρατάμε στο ψυγείο ένα  μήνα,Δύο? (εγώ 4)...στη σύσταση δεν υπάτχουν συντηρητικά?Μόνο το  αλάτι?Ποια φυσική τροφή φρέσκια έχει τέτοια διάρκεια ζωής? ..Η λύση του  "τεμπέλη" είναι τα πέλετσ και το ξέρουμε όλοι όσοι τα αγοράζουμε...

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δηλαδη erithracus αποκαλεις εμενα και τον Μαριο τεμπελη;

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Δηλαδη erithracus αποκαλεις εμενα και τον Μαριο τεμπελη;


Αλέξανδρε δεν είπε αυτό ο erithacus μιας και εκείνος χρησιμοποιεί pellet αλλά και εγώ και εσύ πέραν των pellet δίνουμε σπόρους , λαχανικά - χορταρικά και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που δίναμε πριν . 

Πάντως το ότι πολλοί πιθανόν θεωρήσουν το ότι δίνω έτοιμη αυγοτροφή (με επιπλέον επεξεργασία βέβαια προσθέτοντας αυγό και γύρη) 
ή δίνοντας και επιπλέον pellet για συμπλήρωμα παράλληλα με σπόρους και όλα τα υπόλοιπα σαλατικά  ή ακόμα και για το αν δεν προλάβω αντί να φάνε μόνο ξερούς σπόρους να φάνε και κάτι άλλο .... ναι πολλοί θα το θεωρήσουν και θα με και κατά επέκταση μας , τεμπέληδες χωρίς όμως να γνωρίζουν τι κάνουμε ή το πόσο υγιή είναι τα πουλιά μας . 

Σίγουρα όμως ο eirthacus δεν εννοεί αυτό , απλά το ότι τα pellet καμιά φορά  είναι η εύκολη λύση για ορισμένους που βαριούνται να ασχοληθούν δίνοντας λαχανικά , αυγοτροφή και γενικά να ετοιμάσουν γεύμα ! 

Αν κάνω κάπου λάθος erithacus συγχώρεσε με .  :Icon Embarassed:

----------


## erithacus

Το Μάριο σίγουρα όχι...ούτε που θα μου περνούσε από το μυαλό ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο...το ακριβώς αντίθετο....Για εσένα δε γνωρίζω τίποτα....γιατί να σε αποκαλέσω έτσι? Αυτό που θές για δικούς σου λόγους να "παρεξηγήσεις" είναι ότι θεωρώ όι όποιος παίρνει παππαγάλο και τον τσουβαλιάζει σε ένα κλουβί και του δίνει μονο πελετσ (και την ίδια στιγμή ο παπαγάλος βλεπει τον ιδιοκτήτη καθημερινά να γευματίζει ένα σκασμό πραγματα), προφανώς έχει πάρει για άλλους λόγους το πουλάκι και ναι είναι λίγο τεμπελάκος, τόσο ως προς την "αρτια" ενημέρωσή του για τη διατροφή του ζωντανού όσο και ως προς την διαδικασία που χρειάζεται για  να συγκεντρώσει τις τροφές που απαιτούνται, να τις "καθαρισει", κάποιες να ζεματίσει κάποιες να βράσει κάποιες να μαγειρέψει κάποιες να αποφλοιώσει...

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Για να μη γινονται παρεξηγησεις ας μιλαει ο καθενας μας για τον εαυτο του χωρις να γενικευει και να τσουβαλιαζει τους υπολοιπους. Τα pellet δεν ειναι λυση τεμπελιας αλλα ειναι μια λυση για μια ολοκληρωμενη διατροφη στη προσπαθεια που κανουμε ωστε να παρεχουμε το καλυτερο για τα πτηνα μας. Γι αυτο καλο θα ηταν να μη συμβαλλουμε στην περαιτερω παραπληροφορηση γυρω απο το θεμα γιατι αρκετο κακο εχει ηδη γινει και προσπαθουμε με πολυ κοπο να ξεκαθαρισουμε καποιους μυθους και στερεοτυπα (τυπου τα πελλετ ειναι για τους τεμπεληδες) γυρω απο την κατασταση.

----------


## erithacus

lets start a drama....ότι νάναι....

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ρε παιδι μου, προσπαθουμε τοσα ποστ με το Μαριο λιγο να ξεκαθαρισουμε καποια πραγματα γυρω απο τα πελλετς και ερχεσαι και πετας "τα πελλετς ειναι λυση του τεμπελακου". Λυπησου μας δλδ

----------


## jk21

Mαριε εγω στις φωτο , περα απο το διαφορετικο χρωματισμο που εχουν ως φοντο δεν βλεπω διαφορα ... 

Βλεπω ομως τη σιγουρια σου στο οτι ειναι αποτελεσμα των πελλετ και δεν σκεφτεσαι οτι μπορει να ειναι του αυγου που εχεις πετυχει να γινει αποδεκτο μεσω της αυγοτροφης 

Εχουμε αρκετους παπαγαλους που φτασανε τα 15 χρονια με λαθος διατροφη (ε τοτε δεν υπηρχαν πελλετς τουλαχιστον σε αξια οπως θεωρειται οτι εχουν σημερα ... ) και  με τα pellet ειναι πια τωρα 30 ; αν η διατροφη ενος νεου μεχρι τα 40 ειναι χαλια και ελλειπης , δεν ζει στα 80 αν την φτιαξει μετα ....

αφου κυκλοφορουν διαδικτυακα τοσοι πολλοι ,να εχουμε 2 ,3 εστω και εστω  να τους θεωρησουμε στατιστικα ως ικανοποιητικο αριθμο για συμπερασματα; 

Οσο για την  συγκριση ασθενειων παπαγαλων και ιθαγενων (γιατι αυτα πεθαινουν συχνα λογω των προβληματων των κοκκιδιων ) θα την θεωρησω ατυχη ,γιατι οι παπαγαλοι τουλαχιστον σε χομπιστες συνειδητοποιημενους εκτροφεις ,δεν ειναι μονιμα σε ενα κλουβι σε επαφη με τις κουτσουλιες τους , ουτε ειναι καναρινια που ειτε στο παρελθον τους πριν ερθουν στον κατοχο τους ,ειτε και τωρα συμβιουσαν σε εκτροφες με ιθαγενη και εχουν τα ιδια isospora στις κοιλιες τους . Αντιθετα οι παπαγαλοι εχουν πολυ συχνα προβλημα με candida λογω του ταισματος στο χερι και επειδη και στη συνεχεια ταιζονται με σακχαροτροφες ...  Με τους candida δεν πεθαινεις απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη ... 

Εrithacus εδω αλλα και σε αλλα θεματα γραφω ως jk21 ,οχι ως διαχειριση  :Happy:   η οποια οπως βλεπεις δεν εχει παντα την ιδια αποψη σε ολα τα θεματα 

Αλεξανδρε αν καποιος συκοφαντει τα pellets και κανει κακο , κανοντας καποιους να διστασουν να τα κανουν χρηση , ειναι πανευκολο με επιχειρηματα για τη συσταση τους και οτι δινει οτι λεει οτι δινει ,να πεισουν και οι υποστηριχτες των pellets αυτους που δισταζουν 

Ο Μαριος υποστηριζοντας μια μικτη διατροφη με ενα 15 με 20 % pellets δικαιολογησε την ελλειψη σε ω3 μεσω του λιναριου ή του καρυδιου .Τα αλλα ολα που ειπε εχουν κυριως ω6 και ελαχιστα ω3 χειροτερευοντας την κατασταση .Το λιναρι αν δινοτανε σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα θα βελτιωνε το προβλημα .Δεν δινεται και δεν κανει να δινεται σε ποσοστοσεις ανω του 5 % αντε 7 ή 8 % γιατι εχει αντιδιατροφικους παραγοντες που σε χαμηλο ποσοστο δεν δημιουργουν προβλημα και εχει μονο θετικα να δωσει ,δε μπορει ομως να ανατρεψει τα ω6 της σογιας και αλλων σπορελαιων .

Το καρυδι μπορει να εχει ω3 ,αλλα μαλλον δεν ανατρεπει καμμια ισορροπια βελτιωνοντας σημαντικα την αναλογια τους με τα ω6 αφου εκεινα ειναι πολυ περισσοτερα σε αυτο ...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walnut_oil




> Unlike most nuts that are high in monounsaturated fatty acids, walnut oil is composed largely of polyunsaturated fatty acids (72% of total fats), particularly alpha-linolenic acid(14%) and linoleic acid (58%), although it does contain oleic acid as 13% of total fats.[2]



14 % ω3 λινολενικο

58 % ω6 λινολεικο 


αυτη ειναι η πραγματικοτητα ... αν δεν δινατε φουλ σογια ,μια χαρα θα τανε ... αλλα με φουλ σογια δεν αλλαζει τιποτα το καρυδι (εκτος του οτι δεν μπορει να δοθει σε σημαντικες ποσοτητες λογω των πολλων λιπαρων ) 

Αυτα ειναι επιχειρηματα ...

----------


## jk21

σαν διαχειριστης τωρα ....

επι του θεματος ...

Αλεξανδρε οτι λεει ο Εrithacus μπορει να εχει ισχυ πραγματι σε πολλους που δινουν πελλετς  , οχι ομως σε ολους αφου πολλοι ειναι ανθρωποι που προσπαθουν να δωσουν το καλυτερο στα πουλια τους .Θεωρω οτι ξεκαθαρα εισαι ενας απο αυτους ,απλα θεωρω οτι εχεις επηρεαστει  απο τα προβληματα που ειχε το πουλακι σου ,που δεν θεωρω οτι φταιει η διατροφη χωρις πελλετ αλλα το παρελθον του πουλιου ,οσο και το ποσο μπορουσε να την αποδεχθει

Οπως θεωρω οτι υπαρχουν μη οπαδοι του πελλετ που γεμιζουν ταιστρες με σπορους ,δινουν και μια επιπλεον με ηλιοσπορο να μην γκρινιαζει ο παπαγαλος τους και νοιωθουν μια χαρα 


Ας μην προσωποποιησουμε επιπλεον τη συζητηση με αντιπαραθεσεις  τετοιου τυπου , που ξεκαθαρα για μενα εδω , δεν εχουν βαση

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δημητρη σεβομαι απειρα το οτι μπαινεις στον κοπο να εκφρασεις την αντιθεση σου με επιχειρηματα και οχι με στερεοτυπα. Αλλα σου ξαναπα ουτε εγω αλλα ουτε κι εσυ ειμαστε επιστημονες. Μπορει να χουμε καποιες πηγες ως σημεια αναφορας αλλα αμα δε διαθετουμε την καταλληλη εκπαιδευση μπορει να βγαζουμε πολυ λαθος συμπερασματα. Και ουσιαστικα καταληγουμε να διαφωνει ο μονοφθαλμος με τον τυφλο.

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Οπως θεωρω οτι υπαρχουν μη οπαδοι του πελλετ που γεμιζουν ταιστρες με σπορους ,δινουν και μια επιπλεον με ηλιοσπορο να μην γκρινιαζει ο παπαγαλος τους και νοιωθουν μια χαρα


 Αυτό είναι ωραίο παράδειγμα λάθος ταίσματος  . 
Εδώ μιλάμε για άτομα που προσπαθούμε να δώσουμε το καλύτερο στα μικρά μας και απλά ψάχνουμε και δοκιμάζουμε . 
Εν τέλη , ο καθένας δίνει ότι θεωρεί καλύτερο στα πουλιά του και ότι εμπιστεύεται εκείνος ότι θα είναι καλό για εκείνα  και όχι για τον χρόνο του και για την τσέπη του . 

Προσωπικά δίνω αρκετά χρήματα  σε σπόρους επιπλέον , στο κυρίως μείγμα σπόρων , σε  αυγοτροφές , pellet , αυγά και διάφορα άλλα και χαλάλι τους δε με νοιάζει καθόλου, αρκεί να είναι ευτυχισμένα γιατί μόνο εμάς έχουν να τα φροντίσουμε και είναι σαν παιδιά μας . 
Αν αυτή την περίοδο που δίνω pellet διαπράττω έγκλημα εις βάρος των μικρών μου δεν ξέρω , αλλά δεν είναι προσχεδιασμένο. 
Αν αποδειχθεί ότι έκανα λάθος που έδωσα κάτι που με τα μάτια μου βλέπω ότι τους κάνει πολύ καλό , τότε εγώ ο ίδιος θα βγω και όχι μόνο θα στηρίξω αυτούς που τα καταδικάζουν αλλά θα προβώ και σε άλλες ενέργειες ενάντια γιατρών ...

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Μαριε και να τους συμβει δε σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι ειναι απο τα pellets. Oυτε αντιστοιχα απο τους σπορους. Αυτη ειναι η λεγομενη πλανη post hoc ergo propter hoc (μετα απο αυτο αρα εξαιτιας αυτου). Γι αυτο θα επιμεινω και θα ξαναπω οτι δεν μπορουμε στα σοβαρα να επιχειρηματολογησουμε μεταξυ μας για τι οτι πιο σωστο χωρις να διαθετουμε την καταλληλη επιστημονικη εκπαιδευση. Μονο κουβεντα και ανταλλαγη εμπειριων!

----------


## jk21

Αλεξανδρε τι απο οτι σου εχω παραθεσει για τη διατροφη με συγκεκριμενα θρεπτικα συστατικα ,δεν το υποστηριζει η επιστημη; ποιος σου ειπε οτι βγαζω πραγματα απο το μυαλο μου; 

δειξε μου συγκεκριμενα !  

που ειναι τα ω3 να συμπληρωσουν σωστα τα ω6 και δεν τα βλεπω ; αν ειναι πληρης τροφη θα επρεπε να υπαρχουν .Μηπως αυτα ειναι ανακριβειες; 

*Η σημασία της ισορροπίας στην λήψη ω3 και ω6 στη διατροφή των πουλιών*πως διατηρουνται για 2 ,3 μηνες εστω πληρως οι λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες αλλα και τα ω6 που υπαρχουν χωρις συντηριτικα; ποιες ερευνες εχουν γινει σε πτηνα για χρηση συντηριτικων που σε ανθρωπους εχουν ορια ωστε να ειναι ασφαλη; πχ Ε306 ....  

με ποιο τροπο προσλαβανουν τα πουλια ενζυμα (και ειδικα τα νεαρα σε ηλικια ) οταν καμμια επεξεργασμενη τροφη δεν εχει; 

Ο προλοβος και ο προστομαχος εκρινουν ουσιες για το σπασιμο των σπορων σε σποροφαγα πουλια ... οταν οι σποροι ειναι κονιορτοποιημενοι παντα και δεν χρειαζονται σπασιμο  ,δεν εχει επιδραση καμμια αυτη στην λειτουργια τους μακροπροθεσμα; 


γιατι προστιθεται αλατι στα pellets ; δεν εχουν τα αφυδατωμενα λαχανικα;

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι εγκλημα η χορηγηση pellets 

ειναι λαθος το να μην ψαχνουμε τι ειναι και γιατι ειναι αυτο που ειναι

----------


## CreCkotiels

> δεν ειναι εγκλημα η χορηγηση pellets 
> 
> ειναι λαθος το να μην ψαχνουμε τι ειναι και γιατι ειναι αυτο που ειναι



συμφωνώ άλλωστε για αυτό δίνω . 
Είχα άτομα γνώστες πάνω στο είδος και στις ιατρικές τους ανάγκες  που με προέτρεψαν να δώσω ,
 το έψαξα και έκρινα πως είναι καλό να τρώνε συμπληρωματικά οπότε όλα τέλεια .  


Είναι πολύ καλό όμως που τα συζητάμε έστω και έτσι εμπειρικά ώστε να μην φαίνεται μόνο η υπέρ ή μόνο η κατά πλευρά !  :Happy0064:

----------


## erithacus

> δεν ειναι εγκλημα η χορηγηση pellets 
> 
> ειναι λαθος το να μην ψαχνουμε τι ειναι και γιατι ειναι αυτο που ειναι


Μα τα επιχειρήματα presidente ποιος θα τα δώσει?και αυτός που θα τα  δώσει από που θα πάρει πληροφόρηση?Από την ίδια την εταιρία ή από τους  "μισθωμένους" πτηνιατρους?Δε τίθεται καν θέμα διαμάχης θαρρώ....Στη φύση  έξω τα πτηνά δε τρέφονται με pellets ώστε να έχει επιβιώσει το είδος  τους ακόμα και τους παγετώνες  :Happy:  
Στους περισσότερους όμως μας  "τρώει" μέσα το σαράκι ότι θα μπορούσαμε να τα ταίζουμε καλύτερα (κάτι  το οποίο ισχύει και για τους εαυτούς μας...ποιος δεν αμφισβητεί εδώ μέσα  τη διατροφή του?και ποιος δε πέφτει με τα μούτρα στην αμαρτία?)....Αυτό  τσιμπανε και μας το πουλάνε....

Μειώνεις συνειδητά και με  επιχειρήματα το ποσοστό τους στη διατροφή των πουλιών και προσπαθείς να  προσφέρεις τα πάντα σε σωστές ποσότητες και αναλογίες και ο χρόνος μόνο  θα δείξει τι κάνεις σωστά και τι λάθος ( ο "μακαρίτης" έζησε 45  ανεκφύλιστα χρόνια και Pellets δεν έφαγε ποτέ...Πραγματικά δε γνωρίζω  κάν αν οι εταιρείες δίνουν προσδόκιμο ζωής με τη χρήση του προϊόντος  τους)...

P.S.: τεμπελάκο θεωρώ όποιον δίνει μόνο πελετσ στο παππαγάλο του ναι....και ως προς την "παπαγαλοεκπαίδευσή του" και ως προς την γενικότερη φροντίδα του παπαγάλου του.....γιατί αν δεν ήταν είτε θα έκανε εγγραφή εδώ και θα διάβαζε τον presidente και θα ενημερωνόταν με επιχειρήματα (Αλέξανδρε) είτε θα έψαχνε πληροφόρηση από "έμπειρους" και ειδικούς... και δε θα έδινε μονο πελλετσ και τίποτε άλλο...επιμένω εγώ  :winky:

----------


## Ariadni

> Αν αυτή την περίοδο που δίνω pellet διαπράττω έγκλημα εις βάρος των μικρών μου δεν ξέρω , αλλά δεν είναι προσχεδιασμένο. 
> Αν αποδειχθεί ότι έκανα λάθος που έδωσα κάτι που με τα μάτια μου βλέπω ότι τους κάνει πολύ καλό , τότε εγώ ο ίδιος θα βγω και όχι μόνο θα στηρίξω αυτούς που τα καταδικάζουν αλλά θα προβώ και σε άλλες ενέργειες ενάντια γιατρών ...


Εγω απ ολα αυτα θα σχολιασω μονο αυτο:
Οπως δε θα μπορουσαμε να καταληξουμε στο οτι φταινε τα πελετ αν κατι συμβει ετσι και δεν μπορουμε να πουμε με σιγουρια οτι η οποια αλλαγη στο φτερωμα ειναι εξαιτιας αυτων..
Επισης εχω να πω οτι προβληματιστηκα ιδιαιτερα με τον παραλληλισμο με τα αναβολικα και τις ουσιες γιατι αν ας πουμε οτι οντως αυτη η αλλαγη προς το καλυτερο οφειλεται σ αυτα δεν ειναι λιγο υποπτο οτι εγινε τοσο γρηγορα;
Αχου πολυ μπερδευτηκα!
Επισης εχω την εξης απορια! Αν οι τροφες που εχουν ω3 εχουν και ω6 σε μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο, με ποιο τροπο μπορει να εξασφαλιστει η αναλογια που απαιτειται;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αριάδνη το κομμάτι στο αν πάθουν κάτι από τα pellet το είπα μόνο και μόνο γιατί εδώ λίγο πολύ αν κάποιος τα διαβάσει θα φύγει με την ιδέα ότι τα pellet έχουν όλα τα κακά του κόσμου και ότι σκοτώνουν σε βάθος χρόνου . 
Για τα αναβολικά δεν ξέρω το πόσο εύστοχο ήταν το παράδειγμα μιας και τα pellet έρχονται στην θέση κάποιων επιπλέον τροφών ώστε να ενισχύσουν παράλληλα με αυτές κάποια επιπλέον . Αν μπούκωνα τα πουλάκια μου με χίλια δυο φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα ή και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι τότε ναι είναι σαν να τα ντοπάρω να βγάλουν άμεσα φτερά , να πυρώσουν , να κάνουν και τούμπες χαχαχαχαχα 

Τα pellet είναι κάτι το φυσικό συμπυκνωμένο με κάποια επιπλέον συντηρητικά ακίνδυνα για διατήρηση . 
Τα χορταρικά , βότανα , λαχανικά , σπόροι και αυγό ή αυγοτροφές φυσικά είναι το τοπ και τέλειο αλλά όταν κάποια πουλάκια δεν δέχονται τι να κάνω ; Να τα πιέζω , ε δίνω pellet μπας και μαζί με όλα τα άλλα που δίνω (χορταρικά , αυγό , λαχανικά , σπόρους και γύρη) πάρουν και απορροφήσουν και κάτι επιπλέον .

----------


## alex1986lunatic

E χαλαρωστε ρε παιδια. Τι σχεση εχουν τα στεροειδη με τα πελλετ;;Ειπαμε...

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Eγω εχω την εξης απορια: Σκυλια, γατια εχει κανεις στο φορουμ; Τι τα ταιζετε;

----------


## CreCkotiels

> E χαλαρωστε ρε παιδια. Τι σχεση εχουν τα στεροειδη με τα πελλετ;;Ειπαμε...


να δω την Ρίκο έτσι και τι στον κόσμο  χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## Ariadni

Εγω Αλεξανδρε ειμαι η πλεον ασχετη και δεν θα μπορουσα να κρινω τα πελετ γιατι δεν εχω διαβασει τιποτα περα απ αυτα εδω! Απλα ειπα κατι που σκεφτηκα διαβαζοντας το συγκεκριμενο και καλλιστα μπορει να ειναι μπουρδα   ! 
Παντως αν με ρωτας τι θα εκανα αν ειχα παπαγαλο με βαση αυτα που ειπατε μαλλον πως κι εγω θα το χρησιμοποιουσα σα συμπληρωμα οπως κανετε και σεις! Δηλαδη θα εδινα ο,τι ηθελα να φαει οπωσδηποτε και θα τα ειχα να υπαρχουν σε περιπτωση που ηθελαν να φανε.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  α. Και δε θα μπορεσει να παει στον ελεγχο ντοπινγκ γιατι θα παθει "ατυχημα" με τη μηχανη!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Eγω εχω την εξης απορια: Σκυλια, γατια εχει κανεις στο φορουμ; Τι τα ταιζετε;


αν και θα βγω off topic  . 
Εγώ έχω σκύλο και δίνω σαν κυρίως γεύμα καθημερινά  κροκέτες Pedigree , κρέας , μακαρόνια ή ρύζι βραστό χωρίς αλάτι και βρασμένα με πέτσες από κοτόπουλο , κόκαλα  και μία φορά την εβδομάδα θα του βάλω στο φαγητό του μια κούπα ανάμεικτα λαχανικά , μια φορά την εβδομάδα ένα ολόκληρο αυγό βραστό καθαρισμένο και μια κουταλιά της σούπας καθαρό ελαιόλαδο . 

Πάμε κάθε δίμηνο για τσεκάπ και είμαστε υγιέστατοι , 35 κιλά (το φυσιολογικό είναι 30-32 εμείς ξεφύγαμε λιγάκι γιατί μας αρέσει το φαί χαχαχαχα) με πεντακάθαρα ούλα και χαμόγελο ! χεχεχε   :Animal0019:  :31212:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Μα δεν ειναι εκτος θεματος η απορια μου. Κροκετες για σκυλους/γατες = πελλετ για πουλια

Α, και να χαιρεσαι τον σκυλακο σου! Δε μας τον εχεις συστησει.

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Μα δεν ειναι εκτος θεματος η απορια μου. Κροκετες για σκυλους/γατες = πελλετ για πουλια


ουσιαστικά ναι ισχύει αυτό που λες νομίζω !  :wink:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Παντως η Harrison's εχει 2 πηγες απο ωμεγα λιπαρα: Ground Dried Sea Kelp και Algae Meal

----------


## jk21

Aριανδη οταν εχεις πολυ ισχυρη στη συσταση πηγη αποκλειστικα ω6 χωρις περιεκτικοτητα σε ω3 (και οι βασεις των pellet ειδικα αν εχουν σογιαλευρο και δευτερευοντως καλαμποκι αυτο εχουν ... ) ο μονος τροπος να ανατρεψεις κατι τετοιο ,ειναι να προσθεσεις κατι με ω3 πολυ περισσοτερα απο τα ω6 και αυτο μπορεις να το βρεις σε ελαχιστους σπορους οπως η περιλλα   ,η  κια και το λιναρι ή να προσθεσεις ιχθυαλευρα  .ο Εrithacus για αυτο δινει ψαρι ... 

Ουτε το καρυδι ,ουτε το sea kelp μπορουν να ανατρεψουν μια τετοια κατασταση αλλα να την βελτιωσουν ελαχιστα  ή καθολου 

να και τα λιπαρα των sea kelp 

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/2617/2




> Total Omega-3 fatty acids  8.0    mg       Total Omega-6 fatty acids    20.0   mg


και στα harrison εχουμε σε μεγαλυτερη συσταση και 




> *Ground Yellow Corn, *Ground Hull-less Barley, *Hulled Grey Millet, *Ground Soybeans, *Ground Shelled Peanuts, *Ground Shelled Sunflower Seeds


δεν βλεπω στα βασικα συστατικα ω3 ...  βλεπω επισης ηλιοσπορο  που οι ιδιοι οι υποστηρικτες των pellet σωστα τον κατηγορουν ,οταν ομως ειναι η βασικη τροφη των πουλιων (και αν κατηγορειται για κατι ο ηλιοσπορος ειναι για τα λιπαρα του ,οχι για την πολυ καλη πρωτεινη του ,που ειναι και σε αυτον φουλ ω6 ... Αλλα σαν σπορος κανει κακο ... σαν  βασικο συστατικο των pellet οχι ...


Τα pellet σαφως δεν ειναι ντοπα 

Τα pellet οταν δεν ειναι απο μεταλλαγμενα υλικα ,σαφως δεν ειναι επικινδυνα αν δινονται συμπληρωματικα 

Τα pellet δεν αντικαθιστουν πληρως την φυσικη διατροφη των πουλιων 

Οι σποροι δεν μπορουν να αποτελουν μονοι τους την διατροφη των παπαγαλων .Δεν ειναι ομως τα αφυδατωμενα υλικα αυτα που θα δωσουν οτι λειπει απο τους σπορους 

Οταν κανει καποιος λαθος φυσικη διατροφη , προσπαθει να μαθει να την διορθωσει ... ποναει κεφαλι δεν σημαινει κοβεις κεφαλι ...

----------


## erithacus

έχω την εντύπωση ότι στο τσουβαλάκι πάνω, πίσω στα συστατικά αναφέρει η εταιρεία (harisson's) ότι αν είναι να δίνεις κάτι extra, δίνε μπρόκολλο...Δηλαδή προσπαθούν απλά να "χτίσουν" loyalty στους πελάτες τους ότι είναι τόσο "δυνατή" εμπλουτισμένη και ισορροπημένη η διατροφή που αν χρειάζεται να δίνεις κάτι έ δίνε απλά μπρόκολλο....(?) και το γράφεις έτσι απλά?ξέρουμε όλοι τι απίστευτη τροφή είναι το μπρόκολλο?Γιατί Να προτείνουν Μια τέτοια υπερτροφή ώς συμπλήρωμα?Γιατί να μην προτείνουν ας πούμε ροδάκινο ή ρύζι ή γλυκοπατάτα...Γιατί το μπρόκολλο?Όταν πάω σπίτι θα το τσεκάρω αυτό

----------


## jk21

θα μπορουσαν να προτεινουν κατι αλλο ... πολυ καλη τροφη το μπροκολο ,αλλα οχι η μοναδικη με πολυ καλα χαρακτηριστικα .Απλα αναφερανε αυτη ...

με δεδομενο οτι απο τις γνωστες τουλαχιστον εταιριες με πελλετ , η συγκεκριμενη θεωρειται η πιο καλη

ας δουμε λιγο ενα προιον της και μαλιστα απο τα πιο εκλεκτα που εχει  ,ως καταλληλο για δυσκολες περιοδους των πουλιων 

το  *HIGH POTENCY FINE*






> Ingredients*Hulled Grey Millet, *Ground Hull-less Barley, *Ground Soybeans, *Ground Yellow Corn, *Ground Shelled Peanuts, *Ground Shelled Sunflower Seeds, *Ground Green Peas, *Ground Lentils, *Ground Toasted Oat Groats, *Ground Rice, *Sunflower Oil, *Chia Seed, *Ground Alfalfa, Calcium Carbonate, Montmorillonite Clay, *Ground Dried Sea Kelp, Vitamin E Supplement, Sea Salt, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract, * Algae Meal, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Dl-Alpha Tocopheryl Acetate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Niacin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, D-Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Carbonate, *Vegetable Oil.


ρωτω αφου ειναι ενα προσεγμενο προιον 

γιατι ενω εχει ηδη στη συσταση ηλιοσπορους  ,προσθετει επιπλεον sunflower oil ; για να χειροτερεψει την αναλογια ω3 προς ω6  ;

γιατι ενω αναφερεται σε ηλιελαιο ,στο τελος εχει εξτρα και ενα αλλο vegetable oil , για το οποιο δεν αναφερει ποιο ειναι; δεν γνωριζει ; 

γιατι διαλεγει να προσθεσει στη συσταση σε ξηρο καρπο τα peanuts με καθολου ω3 και 32 % ω6 ;  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peanut

τα brazil nuts βασικη πηγη σεληνιου , απαραιτητο για ταυτοχρονη παροχη με την βιτ Ε ,γιατι δεν υπαρχει στη συσταση και υπαρχει σε συνθετικη μορφη (sodium selenite ) .Περι του θεματος ,την επιδραση των δυο μορφων σεληνιου μπορειτε να δειτε αναλυτικα εδω 

http://www.orlux.be/Nutri/Nutrition/...o/Info35en.pdf

Για ποιο λογο απουσιαζει στη συνθεση ο καναρινοσπορος τριμμενος σε αλευρο ,οπως αλλα που βλεπω ,οταν σαφως με την βρωμη ειναι πιο θρεπτικοι σποροι; γιατι η βρωμη που υπαρχει εστω πιο πισω στη συνθεση (αρα και σε ποσοστα ) πρεπει να ειναι toasted ; δεν υπαρχει αλευρο βρωμης και πρεπει να βαλουν ηδη επεξεργασμενες νιφαδες;  Γιατι οι σποροι Κια να ειναι τοσο πισω στη συνθεση ,οταν η τιμη του σκευασματος θα δικαιολογουσε μεγαλυτερη ποσοστοση τους το αλευρο algea meal (συνηθως σπιρουλινα ) ειναι λιγοτερο και απο την συνθετικη βιταμινη Ε του μιγματος; 


τι απο αυτα που ρωτησα δεν ειναι γνωστο επιστημονικα (και οχι συμφωνα με οτι μου κατεβει .... ) οτι δινει ανωτερο διατροφικα προιον; 

Ξανατονιζω οτι μιλαμε για ενα απο τα πιο κορυφαια παγκοσμια προιοντα στο ειδος του .Ενα προιον που σαφως θα επελεγα ειτε σε παπαγαλους αν ειχα ,ειτε σε καναρινια αν δεν μπορουσε να τους παρεχω μια πολυποικιλη διαιτα ,γιατι ισως την αρνουνταν ;

Δεν ξερω για αλλους ,εγω παντως δεν ειμαι απολυτος στη συμπληρωματικη χρηση πελλετ στη διατροφη των πουλιων ,ειδικα αν ειναι πραγματι οργανικα και ειδικα αν τα συστατικα τους ειναι ξεκαθαρα ,εστω ισως χωρις τις ιδανικοτερες αναλογιες .Ειμαι καθετα αντιθετος σε αλλα σκευασματα των εταιριων οπως οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες ,οταν επιμενουν να μην δινουν τις πρωτες υλες τους (αν τις ξερουν .... ) και τις περικλειουν σε ονομασιες οπως bakery products , egg products κλπ 

Ομως δεν μπορω να μην κανω σαφες οτι οι εταιριες φτιαχνουν τα προιοντα οχι με βαση την πληροτητα τους ως προς τη διατροφη των πουλιων σας ,αλλα οπως τους συμφερει και τα ερωτηματα πιο πανω ,σε οσους εχουν κριτικη ματια ,το κανουν σαφες 

Οι υπολοιποι ας δεχονται οτι τους δινουν χωρις απαιτηση βελτιωσης , οταν απουσιαζη η κριτικη τους και να στε σιγουροι οτι οι εταιριες το ψαχνουν και επαναπαυονται ....

Χρονια πολλα !!!

----------


## erithacus

Προτείνουν διαφορά λάθος θυμόμουν. 

Την high potency fine έχω κ εγώ.  


e.

----------


## jk21

Εγω αυτο που διαβαζω ειναι να μην δινουν οι εκτροφεις επιπλεον συμπληρωματα και σαφως δεν χρειαζονται αφου το σκευασμα ορατα περιεχει απο αυτα και δεν πρεπει να υπερφορτωνουμε τα πουλια ... Ποτε δεν αρνηθηκα οτι τα πελλετ δεν εχουν συνθετικες πολυβιταμινες και αλλα θρεπτικα προσθετα ..

Εγω βλεπω το σκευασμα να προτεινει με ειλικρινεια ποικιλια οργανικων (σωστο αν ειναι εφικτο ) λαχανικων και φρουτων ... και αυτο σωστο αλλα ανατρεπει τα οσα υποστηριζουν οσοι λενε οτι τα πελλετ ειναι πληρη διατροφη 

Συνεχιζω μετα απο αυτα να επιμενω ,οτι παρολο που η κορυφαια εταιρια πελλετ ειναι ειλικρινης οπως βλεπω , δεν διορθωνει με τις προτασεις τo θεμα των ω3  ....  και συνεχιζω να εχω τις αποριες μου για τη συσταση της ενω θα μπορουσε να ειναι διαφορετικη

----------


## erithacus

Ναι λάθος θυμόμουν εγώ....μου είχε μείνει το μπρόκολλο..

Δημήτρη,  τα δικά μου τα πήρα πολύ πιτσούνια (2 και διόμιση μηνών) και δυστυχώς  στο τέλος ταξιδιού μου στη Βουλγαρία αγόρασα και επέστρεψα με την  Θηλυκίτσα χωρίς να έχω προνοήσει ούτε για κλουβί ούτε για το πώς θα  "μεγαλώσω" ένα πιτσούνι που δε ξέρει καμια τροφή φυσική...με διάφορους  πτηνιάτρους που έχω μιλήσει στο παρελθόν για διάφορα θέματα (για τον  μακαρίτη) όλοι έδειχναν ένα "σεβασμό" σε αυτή τη μάρκα και όσο το έψαχνα  τόσο περισσότερο καταλάβαινα πόσο καλό Marketing έχει αυτή η  εταιρεία...Αγόρασα λοιπόν αυτή τη τροφή και την μούλιαζα με λιγο νεράκι  και της την έδινα με το δάχτυλό μου..(δεν την τάισα με σύριγγα/κουτάλι  και κρέμα ουτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο πιτσούνι...εσκεμμένα) και παράλληλα  της έδινα φαγητό και πρασινάδες κ λαχανικά φρούτα (σκέψου άνοιξη σε  οργασμό η φύση πλούσια τα αγαθά)...έφερα τον αρσενικό και πήρε σειρά και  εκείνος αλλά με απώτερο σκοπό να την διακόψω όχι για τα συστατικά που  υπάρχουν ή που δεν υπάρχουν αλλά γιατι απλά μια τυποποιημένη τροφή δε  πείθει κανένα οτι μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει τη "φυσική" τροφή... αλλά από  την άλλη ήθελα ένα back up σχέδιο αν συμβεί οτιδήποτε και δε μπορώ να  παρέχω με τέτοια επιμέλεια όσα χρειάζονται, αλλά και αν τελικά δεν τα  καταφέρω να τους μάθω να τρέφονται σωστά (δουλεύω αρκετές ώρες κ ακόμα  έχω προπονήσεις ο παλιογερος)... να έχω κάτι "εμπορικό" αλλά όχι  σκουπίδι (που σκουπίδι μπορεί να είναι και αυτό...αλλά καταλαβαίνεις)...  ας το ξέρουν και αυτό σαν τροφή και και μόλις ηρεμήσουν τα πράγματα το  ξανασουτάρω...Την έχω φάει τη φόλλα να προσπαθώ να πείσω το μακαρίτη να  φάει σωστά και να μου τα πετάει όλα στη μούρη και ξέρω το βαθμό  δυσκολίας αλλά και την απόγνωση που έρχεται μαζί.... 

Όσο περνάει  ο καιρός όμως και μεγαλώνουν θεωρώ ότι μπορώ και θα μπορώ να τους μάθω  να τρώνε πλέον τα πάντα...αρκεί που τους το δίνω το δοκιμάζουν....και  βλέπω ότι τρώνε και από αυτή τη τροφή (χαζοτρώνε αλλά την βάζουν στον  οργανισμό τους) και συμμετέχοντας εδώ συμφωνώ ολοκληρωτικά ως προς την  αμφισβήτηση... και έρχεται η ώρα τους μάλλον και θα αρχίσω να μπαίνω σε  τοπίο που φοβάμαι λίγο... αναγκαστικά.....ΦΥΤΡΕΣ.... 

Η Αριάδνη μου έβγαλε το ανθότυρο, εσύ μου βγάζεις εντελώς τα πέλλετς... καλά πάμε  :Happy:  ....

----------


## jk21

μαλλον δεν εχω γινει κατανοητος ..... 

αμφισβητω την ιδανικοτητα τους και κυριως *την αποκλειστικη χρηση τους* ,οχι την συμπληρωματικη 

δεν κρινω ως επικιδνυνο καποιο προιον που λεει τα συστατικα του και δεν εχει κατι επικινδυνο και της συγκεκριμενης μαρκας αν εχουν οτι λενε ,δεν εχουν θεμα χρησης και δεν περιεχουν αγνωστης προελευσης bakery products .Τα pellet επειδη ειναι ακριβοτερα , δινουν περιθωρια στις εταιριες να βαζουν νορμαλ υλικα ,χωρις να χανουν σε κερδος 

Οπως θα καταλαβες απο τις ερωτησεις που εχω κανει ποιο πανω ,δειχνω οτι τα συγκεκριμενα θα μπορουσαν να ειναι ακομα καλυτερα αλλα προτιμουνται υλικα οπως peanuts αντι συνδιασμου και αλλων ξηρων καρπων ,που δεν ανεβαζουν το κοστος .Σε αλλα προτιμιεται σε μεγαλυτερα ποσοστα και το καλαμποκι και η σογια ,που εκεινα εχω λογους να τα αμφισβητω περισσοτερο 

αλλα οτι και να λεω εγω  ,αν ψαξεις για διατροφη των african grey , παντου εκτος απο πελλετ θα δεις πληθωρα λαχανικων και φρουτων να προτεινονται και οχι τυχαια ...

----------


## erithacus

το φαγητό όπως είναι απόλαυση για εμάς είναι απόλαυση και για αυτά όμως....και τα πέλετσ τα έχω δοκιμάσει και νόστιμα δεν είναι...αν δεις πως κάνουν για την πραγματική τροφή και δείς μούρες όταν τρώνε πέλετσ και μούρη όταν τρώνε φαγητό καμία σχέση....όπως τρώμε εμείς τα στραγάλια....πλάκα έχει το χρατσα χρουτσου αλλά και να μην τα φάμε.... σκασίλα μας μεγάλη

----------


## Ariadni

Οχι οχι εγω δεν εβγαλα τιποτα!  Λιγη προσοχη ειπα απλα οτι χρειαζεται γιατι ειναι καπως εποχιακος! Εκει που ξερω μιλαω γι αυτο και το ειπα! Στα υπολοιπα σωπαινω

----------


## jk21

http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-diet...can-greys.aspx




> Coupled with the fact that African greys evolved to enjoy optimal health from eating a diet high in palm oil (and native plants) pet African greys need an adequate amount of fat, specifically essential fatty acids. *These essential fatty acids are easily destroyed by light, air and heat. Pellets, therefore, are not the best source for these nutrients*.
> Good dietary sources of EFAs include seed (in limited quantity), walnuts, Brazil nuts, pumpkin seeds, dark green leafy vegetables, salmon, tuna, flax seeds, canola oil, legumes and oats. Leafy greens that are high in fatty acids include: arugula, chicory, collard greens, kale, mustard greens, Swiss chard and dandelion greens. If additional supplementation is deemed advisable, very small amounts of a high-quality oil blend, the sort sold as a nutritional supplement, or African palm oil, can be given. Depending upon the parrot, between two and six drops of such a supplement can be put on a small square of toast or other absorbent treat.




επιπλεον σχετικα με το 

palm oil
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palm_oil




> Fatty acid content of palm oil
> 
> Type of fatty acid
> 
> 
> pct
> 
> 
> Myristic saturated C14
> ...


 ,το ελαιο των καρπων που προτιμουν οι african grey στη φυση  ,το πιο κοντινο σε αυτο 

ειναι

 το ελαιολαδο




> Oleic acid
> 55 to 83%
> [58][59]
> 
> Linoleic acid
> 3.5 to 21%
> [58][59]
> 
> Palmitic acid
> ...


πλουσιο σε ολεικο αλλα και με περιεκτικοτητα σχετικα καλη σε παλμιτικο

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Το algae meal ειναι πολυ καλη πηγη ω3 μορφης DHA. Νομιζω στο θεμα των ω3 και ω6 ειναι αρκετα ισορροπημενη. Το palm oil που δινουν ειναι απο το φρουτο και οχι απο τον πυρηνα και δεν ειναι μεσα στα πελλετ. Ερχεται σαν ξεχωριστο συμπληρωμα. Προσωπικα παντως δεν το χρησιμοποιησα. Θεωρω τη τροφη αρκετα ισορροπημενη γενικα. Ειναι τελεια; Σαφως οχι. Αλλα ο λογος που την προτιμω ειναι γιατι θεωρω οτι πετυγχαινει πολυ καλυτερη ισορροπια απ'οτι θα πετυχαινα με καποιο αλλο σχημα. Ειτε απο δικια μου ανεπαρκεια ειτε του πτηνου. Αν καποια στιγμη στο μελλον νιωσω οτι κατανοω τοσο καλα τις διατροφικες αναγκες των κοκατιλ ισως να τολμουσα να φτιαχνω δικες μου τροφες, αυγοτροφες, κτλ. Αλλα μεχρι τοτε μια φορμουλα τυπου harrison's ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη που εχω.

----------


## jk21

το algae meal ειναι σε συσταση μικροτερο και απο το rosemary extract και απο την βιτ Ε του σκευασματος και απο την λεκιθινη του ... μιλαμε για πολυ μικρες ποσοτητες  , μικροτερες και απο το αλατι της τροφης και μεγαλυτερες μονο απο αλλες συνθετικες πολυβιταμινες που εχει , ενω ξερουμε οτι αυτες στα σκευασματα μπαινουν σε μικρες ποσοτητες δηλαδη 1 γρ αντε 5 στο κιλο τροφης και μαλιστα σε βαρος μαζι με τα εκδοχα τους 





> _Ingredients*Hulled Grey Millet, *Ground Hull-less Barley, *Ground Soybeans, *Ground Yellow Corn, *Ground Shelled Peanuts, *Ground Shelled Sunflower Seeds, *Ground Green Peas, *Ground Lentils, *Ground Toasted Oat Groats, *Ground Rice, *Sunflower Oil, *Chia Seed, *Ground Alfalfa, Calcium Carbonate, Montmorillonite Clay, *Ground Dried Sea Kelp, Vitamin E Supplement, Sea Salt, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Lecithin__,_ _ Rosemary Extract, * Algae Meal__l__, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Dl-Alpha Tocopheryl Acetate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Niacin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, D-Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Carbonate, *Vegetable Oil._


εκτος αυτου το πιο γνωστο algae meal , η σπιρουλινα  ,δεν εχει κανενα τεραστιο λογω ω3 προς ω6 καταλληλο να ανατρεψει την διαμορφωθεισα κατασταση απο επιλογη αλλων υλικων πλουσιων μονο σε ω6 στην τροφη 

στα 100 γρ σπιρουλινα  απλα τα ω3 ειναι λιγο και οχι πολυ παρακατω απο τα ω6 που και παλι ειναι περισσοτερα

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/2765/2




> Total Omega-3 fatty acids  823    mg    Total Omega-6 fatty acids  1254   mg

----------


## erithacus

το ελαιόλαδο είναι πολύ καλή επιλογή ναι συμφωνώ, αλλά είναι ιδιαίτερα παχυντικό με αποτέλεσμα να χρειάζεται να δίνουμε πολύ πολύ λίγο...στην διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής νομίζω θα είναι καλή επιλογή...Προσωπικά προτιμώ για λαδάκι αυτό που βρίσκουν στο φυσικό τους περιβάλλον...και οι african grey καταναλώνουν red palm nuts στη φύση καθημερινά και σε ποσότητα...

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Για καθε ενδεχομενο, τι θα μπορουσαμε να δινουμε στα κοκατιλ ωστε να ειμαστε καλυμμενοι ως προς τα ω3;

----------


## jk21

τοσο το ελαιολαδο οσο και τα αλλα λαδια ,δινουν ακριβως τις ιδιες θερμιδες .Δεν υπαρχει καμμια απολυτως διαφορα .Δεν ειναι λιγοτερο ή περισσοτερο παχυντικο απο τα αλλα 

Σαφως και το palm oil ειναι πιο κοντινο στη φυσικη διατροφη των african grey , αλλα ουτε ευρεσιμο ειναι παντα (το ελαιολαδο το ανεφερα ως εναλλακτικο ) , ουτε  ειναι απαραιτητο να δινεται επιπλεον αν στη διατροφη υπαρχουν καρποι palm nuts ,αφου οι παπαγαλοι τρωνε τον καρπο και οχι μονο το λιπος του και οταν μιλαμε για εκτροφη εσωτερικη χωρις το πουλι να διανυει αποστασεις ,οι αναγκες σε λιπαρα ειναι ακομα μικροτερες 

η αναγκη που υπαρχει ειναι σε διορθωση του λογου ω6 προς ω3 να γινει μικροτερος .Με δεδομενη τη διατροφη μιγματων σπορων με πολλα ω6 ή με πελλετ επισης με φουλ ω6 ,αυτο δεν ειναι ευκολο και μπορει να γινει ισως το καλοκαιρι με γλυστριδα (purslane ) αν ειναι αποδεκτη (ή εστω τριμμενη με αυγοτροφη ή πελλετ αλλα τριμμενη τη στιγμη που την παρεχουμε για να μην οξειδωθουν τα ω3 )  ή με ζωικα ω3 μεσω σκευασματων ηπατελαιων που κυκλοφορουν στα φαρμακεια .Δυστυχως εχουν ασχημη οσμη ,που δεν γνωριζω αν γινεται αντιληπτη αρνητικα απο τους african greys .Γνωριζω σκευασμα που εχει καλη γευση (εχει ενσωματωθει αρωμα πορτοκαλιου .. τουλαχιστον παλιοτερα ετσι ηταν ) το farlipid σε υγρη μορφη στα φαρμακεια  http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/packages/12132 

δεν συνιστω λαδια με ω3 σκευασματων για ζωα ή πουλια ,αν δεν εχουν πιστοποιηση ελεγχου για μη υπαρξη βαρεων μεταλλων στη συσταση τους ,αφου τα ηπατελαια βγαινουν απο ψαρια που πολλα ειναι επιβαρυμενα με ω3 

επισης υπαρχουν τροφες βασισμενες σε προσθηκη ιχθυαλευρων στις κοτες σε μορφη πελλετ ,αλλα δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος για την αγνοτητα τους 

Αν στους african επιτρεπονται τα ψαρια (δεν ηξερα κατι τετοιο αλλα ειδα τον erithacus να μιλαει για τονο ) η σαρδελλα ειναι ακομα καλυτερη επιλογη σε μικρες ποσοτητες ,αφου σαν αφροψαρο δεν εχει θεμα με βαρεα μεταλλα 

απο κει περα σταδιακη αλλα οχι σοβαρη διορθωση μπορει να εχουμε με προσθηκη και αλλων λαχανικων με ω3 αλλα η γλυστριδα ειναι μονο τοσο ισχυρη σε ω3 

αν καποιος κανει δικο του μιγμα σπορων και συμπληρωνει με καποιο ποσοστο πελλετ (που εκεινα εχουν ηλιοσπορους ) τοτε το μιγμα σπορων πρεπει να εχει λιπαρους οπως η περιλλα ,η κια ,το λιναρι ,το κανναβουρι με τη σειρα που τα ειπα ,αλλα δεν εχω την πειρα ποια απο αυτα ειναι αποδεκτα στους africa greys

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δεν καταλαβα, γιατι τα πελλετ ειναι φουλ στα ω6;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Eννοω σε σχεση με μιγματα σπορων

----------


## jk21

Βρε Αλεξη ..  τι εξηγω σε τοσα ποστ σε σημειο γραφικοτητας (εκ μερους μου );  με το σογιαλευρο να ειναι φουλ στη συσταση  και  λιπαρο 


20,6 % λιπαρα απο τα οποια  10280mg ω6 και 1380 ω3 

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/4382/2


(ας πουμε οτι millet , κριθαρι  και  καλαμποκι δεν επηρεαζουν  πολυ γιατι αν και φουλ στα ω6 τα λιπαρα και τα δυο  , δεν εχουν  πολλα λιπαρα .... γιατι αν τα λαβουμε υποψη τα πραγματα ειναι ακομα χειροτερα  ) 


με τα peanuts να εχουν τεραστια ποσοτητα ω6 και σχεδον καθολου ω3  , με τους ηλιοσπορους ακριβως με το ιδιο προφιλ   ,με την βρωμη επισης με ω6 αλλα με λιγα ευτυχως λιπαρα  ,με επιπλεον ηλιελαιο (αραγε γιατι ... )  και με την chia απλα να ακουλουθει οχι σαν λαδι αλλα σαν σπορος που δεν ειναι μονο λαδι  και σε μικρες ποσοτες ελαχιστα πανω απο το ασβεστιο των πελλετ που σιγουρα δεν μπορει να ξεπερνα ενα 5 % μην σου πω αρκετα λιγοτερο και αλευρι απο αλγη (σπιρουλινα μαλλον ) να ειναι μικροτερο σε ποσοτητα και απο τη συνθετικη βιτ Ε που εχει προστεθει , πως να μην ειναι φουλ στα ω6 ; τι προσπαθω να σας πω σε τοσα ποστ; γιατι να επιλεγω να ειμαι αντιδημοφιλης σε οτι πιστευουν τα μελη μας ; εχεις σκεφτει ποτε ποσο τζαμπα μπορει να βγαινανε τα εξοδα του φορουμ ,αν εγω και καποια αλλη μελη της ομαδας τωρα και στο παρελθον επιλεγαμε να σιγονταρουμε οτι διαδιδουν τα παπαγαλακια των διαδικτυακων χωρων διαφημιζοντας ασυνειδητα ή και ... συνειδητα οτι προωθουν οι εταιριες; 

_Ingredients*Hulled Grey Millet, *Ground Hull-less Barley, *Ground Soybeans, *Ground Yellow Corn, *Ground Shelled Peanuts, *Ground Shelled Sunflower Seeds, *Ground Green Peas, *Ground Lentils, *Ground Toasted Oat Groats, *Ground Rice, *Sunflower Oil, *Chia Seed, *Ground Alfalfa, Calcium Carbonate, Montmorillonite Clay, *Ground Dried Sea Kelp, Vitamin E Supplement, Sea Salt, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Lecithin__, Rosemary Extract, * Algae Meall, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Dl-Alpha Tocopheryl Acetate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Niacin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, D-Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Carbonate, *Vegetable Oil._

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Aλλο λεω Δημητρη. Απ'οσο βλεπω και τα μιγματα σπορων ειναι φουλ στο ω6. Παιζει να ειναι χειροτερα και απο τα πελλετ. Κοπαναμε μετα και τις αυγοτροφες, που το αυγο ειναι βομβα ω6. Δεν καταλαβαινω λοιπον γιατι αυτος ο οδυρμος γυρω απο τα πελλετ οταν τα μιγματα σπορων σε συνδυασμο με το αυγο ειναι πολυ χειροτερα στο θεμα των λιπαρων;

----------


## jk21

τωρα ειδα που ανεφερες σε σχεση με τα μιγματα σπορων  ... ποιος σου ειπε οτι τα μιγματα σπορων αν δεν εχουν λιναρι ,κανναβουρι ,κια ,περιλλα  ειναι οκ σε συσταση; γιατι νομιζεις φωναζουν οι ερευνες οτι τα μιγματα σπορων ειναι ελλειπή και δεν πρεπει να δινεται φουλ ηλιοσπορο; εκει ειναι το προβλημα του ηλιοσπορου .Ενω ενισχυει τα αμινοξεα που δεν εχουν αλλοι σποροι και μονο κανναβουρι και ενας δυο ειναι καλυτεροι του , ειναι φουλ σε ω6 .Οπως το νιζερ στα καναρινια  .Το μεταλλαγμενο canola στην αμερικη μεταλλαχθηκε ωστε να βγαλουν το κακο ερουκικο οξυ απο το αρχεγονο σπορο rape seed και να αυξησουν τα ω3 του ,να το κανουν πραγματι εκτος του προβληματος της μεταλλαξης (με αγνωστες επιπτωσεις ) σωστο σπορο σε προφιλ λιπαρων οξεων . Το ελαιολαδο θεωρειται καλο γιατι εχει ελαικο οξυ που δεν ταγγιζει ευκολα (μονοακορεστο ) και τα λιγα πολυακορεστα που εχει ειναι κυριως σε λινολενικο (ω3 ) που διατηρουν την σχεση ω6 προς ω3 που εχουν απο διατροφη με αλλες πηγες ω6 ( τα περισσοτερα σπορελαια ) σε σωστο επιπεδο 

το λινελαιο ειναι πολυ καλο σε ω3   , αλλα πικρο και το λιναρι σε υψηλα ποσοστα εχει προβληματα καποιων αντιδιατροφικων παραγοντων  .το καναβελαιο ειναι ισως ιδανικο αν ηταν φθηνο και δεν παιρναμε αλλα φυτικα ελαια . το λαδι περιλλα ειναι παρα πολυ γνωστο στην απω ανατολη για τη συσταση του σε ω3 αλλα αγνωστο στην ελλαδα .Η κια εγινε σπορος viral στα καταστηματα βιολογικων για τη συσταση τους σε ω3 


Γλυστριδα και καποια αλλα χορταρικα ,αν δεν δινουμε μεγαλα ποσοστα σπορων με ω6 ( οπως ηλιοσπορο ) σαφως βελτιωνουν την κατασταση για αυτο δεν σταματω να λεω ,οχι μονο πελλετ αλλα και χορταρικα .Σε ανθρωπους που θα κανουν μια χαλια δικια τους αυγοτροφη ή δεν θα ειναι αποδεκτη απο τα πουλια και ας ειναι καλη  ,αυτο λεω ... λαχανικα και ειδικα οσα εχουν και ω3  ,καρυδια  και αν γινεται και ω3 απο ζωικη πηγη , που αν δεν ειναι ψαρι ,μπορει να ειναι γαριδες με περισσοτερα ω3 σαφως απο τα ω6 

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/4174/2

*Μπαμπά θέλω γαριδάκια να μου πάρεις ...*

----------


## jk21

και το αυγο ειναι φουλ σε ω6 λογω καλαμποκιου και σογιας ...  αλλα τις κοτες που ταιζονται σε λιγους μηνες τις σφαζουν 

για αυτο ταιζουν καποιες κοτες με λιναροσπορο ή αλευρο καμελινας ή και ιχθυαλευρα ( δεν ξερω αν εχει απαγορευτει ) για να φτιαξουν τα αυγα ειδικου τυπου με ω3

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Oσο το πιο ψαχνω τοσο πιο πολυ πειθομαι για τα πελλετ.. :: 
Ψαχνοντα ας πουμε τα συστατικα της Versele Laga Premium η πρωτη πηγη ω3 ειναι το hempseed (το κανναβουρι δεν ειναι :winky:  στη 10η θεση. Η οποια δεν ειναι και τοσο καλη. Η αναλογια ω3/ω6 ειναι 1/2.5. Δηλαδη παλι εχει περισσοτερα ω6. Και νομιζω οι πηγες ω3 σταματανε καπου εκει! Επισης η σογια για την οποια παλι εχει γινει ο χαμος η αναλογια ω3/ω6 ειναι 1/6! Ειναι μια αρκετα ισορροπενη τροφη δλδ! Aμα παρουμε  απο την αλλη τα πελλετ της Harrison εχει στην τριτη θεση soybeans με αναλογια 1/6, peas (αρακας) στην 7η με αναλογια 1/4, lentils (φακες) στην 8η με αναλογια 1/3.5, στη 12η θεση chia με αναλογια 4/1 και πιο χαμηλα οπως ειπαμε kelp(φυκια) και algae(αλγη) και alfalfa(τριφυλλι; :winky:  με αναλογια 1/1. Αποφευγει κανεις και τα αυγα!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Λαθος μου, η Versele Laga εχει και λιναροσπορο στη 12η θεση

----------


## jk21

Aλεξη μαλλον θες να ψαχνεις αυτο που θα επιβεβαιωσει οτι πιστευεις και οχι να ψαχνεις πραγματικα ! 

καταρχην ηδη σου ειπα οτι τα μιγματα σπορων που υπαρχουν , συχνα εως παντα εχουν λαθος συσταση ,ειδικα αν δινονται σαν αποκλειστικη τροφη των πουλιων 

οι ερευνες που τα βγαζουν ελλειπη ,δεν ειναι λαθος και ειμαι ο πρωτος που συμφωνει μαζι τους και η μη κατευθυνομενη επιστημη (υπαρχει και αυτη που χρηματοδοτειται απο γνωστες πολυεθνικες μεταλλαγμενων ... ) δεν ειπα πουθενα οτι λαθευει οταν λεει οτι φουλ παροχη ηλιοσπορων ειναι λαθος και ας αρεσει στους παπαγαλους , οπως επισης λεω για τον ιδιο λογο οτι φουλ νιζερ στα καναρινια ειναι επισης λαθος και ας το λατρευουν 

Αναφερομαι σε τροποποιηση μιγματων σπορων και το κυριοτερο προσθηκη αλλων φρεσκων τροφων στη διατροφη των πουλιων .Αν δεν παρακολουθεις θεματα εκτος παπαγαλων ,ισως για αυτο δεν το γνωριζεις .Ουτε τα μιγματα σπορων ουτε τα πελλετ δεν αρκουν μονα τους και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν τελικα εισαι ετοιμος να το αποδεχθεις και να πας σε μοντελα οπως αυτο πχ που χρησιμοποιει ο Μαριος με μικτη χρηση και πελλετ και σπορων και λαχανικων και φρουτων και αυγου .Αν εισαι ,τοτε εχεις κανει το πρωτο σωστο βημα 

η επιστημη βγαζει σωστα ελλειπη τα μιγματα και οι εταιριες απαντουν με τα πελλετ , με την λογικη ποναει κεφαλι κοβω κεφαλι .... και μεις το αποδεχομαστε 


ας παμε ομως και στη δικια σου λογικη να μην συγκρινεις πελλετ με μια αλλη διατροφη πολυποικιλη αλλα εστω με μιγμα σπορων 


καταρχην ξανακοιτα τις αναλογιες στη σογια ,ειναι καπως χειροτερες απο οσο λες 

κατα δευτερον η αναλογια στο κανναβουρι ειναι η ιδανικη .δεν ειπα ποτε οτι τα ω3 πρεπει να ειναι πανω απο τα ω6 .Ειπα οτι αν ηδη ειναι πολυ πανω τα  ω6 απο μονο του το κανναβουρι δεν μπορει να διορθωσει την κατασταση 

στις φακες που εχουν λιγο χειροτερη αναλογια απο οσο λες ,τα λιπαρα ειναι απειρολεχιστα .δεν επηρεαζουν πουθενα  .... ενας σπορος με 9 γρ πρωτεινη 20 αμυλο και 0.4 γρ λιπαρα στους ωριμους σπορους χωρις αφαιρεση νερου ... 





θα σου παραθεσω το πιο γνωστο μιγμα της versele για κοκατιλ που εσυ εχεις 

http://www.versele-laga.com/en/For-y...arge-Parakeets




> *Composition*
> 
> 
>  Yellow millet
> 32
> %
> 
> 
> 
> ...



οι πρωτοι αμυλουχοι σποροι εχουν κυριως ω6 αλλα οχι μεγαλα ποσα και κυριως εχουν ελαχιστα λιπαρα . 


ηλιοσποροι  ,cardy (αυτο ειναι προβλημα αν ειναι απο την ποικιλια με υψηλο λινολεικο και χαμηλο ολεικο https://examine.com/supplements/safflower-oil/  ) peanuts και νιζερ

εχουν ενα συνολικο ποσοστο 16.5 % στο μιγμα και το λιναρι , rape seed , κανναβουρι (hempseed ) εχουν ενα 11 %  

δεν ειναι οπως τα παρουσιαζεις 

παρολα αυτα και παλι εγω δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημενος για αυτο αναφερομαι σε πολυποικιλη διατροφη και με αλλες τροφες που εχουν ω3  .Δεν το κανω μονο εδω ... 




αλλα δεν ξερω αν εχει νοημα να καθομαι να σου δειχνω πραγματα , που εκ των προτερων δεν θες να δεχθεις 

εγω ειμαι ετοιμος να σου πω δωσε και *πελλετ* και σπορους και καρυδια και λαχανικα και γαριδες  .... εσυ εισαι ετοιμος να σπασεις τον αστηρικτο δογματισμο  ενος πτηνιατρου και να μην δινεις μονο πελλετ; μακαρι αλλα δεν το νομιζω 


πιο πανω ειχα παραθεσει και μια πολυ γνωστη σελιδα στους παπαγαλοφιλους και εγκυρη στους κυκλους τους ,αλλα ουτε αυτην ελαβες υποψη 


αυτην εννοω και οτι ξεκαθαρα λεει οχι μονο για τα ω3 αλλα το συνολο των ωφελιμων λιπαρων οξεων ....


http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-diet...can-greys.aspx

_
Coupled with the fact that African greys evolved to enjoy optimal health from eating a diet high in palm oil (and native plants) pet African greys need an adequate amount of fat, specifically essential fatty acids. These essential fatty acids are easily destroyed by light, air and heat. Pellets, therefore, are not the best source for these nutrients.
Good dietary sources of EFAs include seed (in limited quantity), walnuts, Brazil nuts, pumpkin seeds, dark green leafy vegetables, salmon, tuna, flax seeds, canola oil, legumes and oats. Leafy greens that are high in fatty acids include: arugula, chicory, collard greens, kale, mustard greens, Swiss chard and dandelion greens. If additional supplementation is deemed advisable, very small amounts of a high-quality oil blend, the sort sold as a nutritional supplement, or African palm oil, can be given. Depending upon the parrot, between two and six drops of such a supplement can be put on a small square of toast or other absorbent treat.


_

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δεν ξερω αν καπου δεν εγινα κατανοητος αλλα αντιπαραβαλω το σχημα πελλετ+λαχανικα με το σχημα σποροι+αυγοτροφη+λαχανικα και καταληγω οτι το πρωτο ειναι πιο ισορροπημενο

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αλέξανδρε τον συνδυασμό pellet + σπόρους + λαχανικά + αυγό ; 
Η ζουζούνα σου πόσο (σε κουταλιές) pellet τρώει ;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

1 κοφτη της βαζω αλλα αναλογα τη μερα. Αλλες φορες θα τη τελειωσει αλλες φορες θα περισσεψει αρκετο. Το σχημα αυτο το φοβαμαι. Νομιζω μπερδευονται πολυ μετα οι αναλογιες. Και γενικα δεν ειμαι φαν των σπορων γιατι μπορουν να τους ξεχωρισουν και να τους φανε επιλεκτικα. Επισης ουτε το αυγο μ'αρεσει - χαλαει ευκολα και γενικα δεν εχω πειστει κατα ποσο καλυπτει τις αναγκες για πρωτεινη. Και τα λαχανικα οχι ενα ολοκληρο κεφαλι μπροκολο. Αυστηρα ενα μικρο κουταλακι.

----------


## jk21

εχουμε και λεμε  ....

παλι δεν ειδες οτι με τα πελλετ ουσιαστικα δεν εχεις διατηρηση των essential fatty acids .... το λεει η δημοσιευση ξεκαθαρα  ... εδω βαζουμε λινελαιο στη αυγοτροφη και λεω μονο τη στιγμη που ειναι να την παρεχουμε γιατι μετα ταγγιζει .... στους σπορους μεχρι το πουλι να τους σπασει ,δεν εχουν θεμα .Οταν τους σπασει ... τους τρωει .Το ιδιο προβλημα θα ειχαν τα πελλετ με την βιτ Ε αν δεν φουλαρανε με συνθετικη επιπλεον ... ε απο αυτη κατι θα μενει 


ειναι θετικοτατο οτι αρχιζεις και μιλας για σχημα με λαχανικα ,αλλα το μπροκολο δεν σου αρκει για να βελτιωσεις κατι 


Η πρωτεινη του αυγου ειναι η πιο πληρης που υπαρχει , με εξαιρεση αυτη του ορου γαλακτος ( οχι του γαλακτος αλλα μερους του που εξαγεται με ειδικη μεθοδο ) . Δεν συγκρινεται με καμμια αλλη και ειδικα με φυτικες .Η μονη που την πλησιαζει ειναι η πρωτεινη της κανναβης και της κινοα .Η σογια εχει πολυ καλη πρωτεινη επισης , οχι ομως σωστα αφομοιωσιμη γιατι εχει antinutritial factors .Στο εβαλα με αγγλικο ορο για να το ψαξεις .Σε αρσενικα σε αναπτυξη επισης σε σημαντικα ποσοστα στη διαιτα ,δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο 


η διαδικασια ξεφλουδιασματος σπορων , φρουτων  ειδικα απο μεγαλους παπαγαλους ,συμβαλλει και σε ενα σημαντικοτατο μερος της υγειας τους ,που ειναι η ψυχικη αφου δρα αντιστρεσσογονα 

τα μιγματα σπορων θελουν βελτιωση στη συσταση ,αλλα  με το κανναβουρι να μην καλλιεργειται στις κοιλαδες της Manitoba και των ΗΠΑ (απαγορευεται ) οι εισαγωγεις της ευρωπης δεν τρελενονται να αυξησουν σε συσταση στα μιγματα τους ενα σπορο μη μεταλλαγμενο  και να τον ψαχνουν απο δω και απο κει  .Η περιλλα και η κια ζητιεται και απο τους ανθρωπους (στη απω ανατολη για το λαδι και τα φυλλα της η πρωτη ,παντου η δευτερη ) και εχει υψηλη τιμη και δεν τους βολευει γιατι ανεβαζει την τιμη αρκετ .Το λιναρι εχει ορια στα μιγματα ,για καποιους αντιδιατροφικους παραγοντες που εχει .Μακαρι κατι να αλλαξει σε ετοιμα μιγματα αλλα δεν το βλεπω  .Ομως οι σποροι και ειδικα αν τους δινουμε σε ημιωριμη κατασταση ,τα λαχανικα ,τα χορταρικα εχουν ενζυμα που κανενα επεξεργασμενο προιον δεν εχει

----------

